# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  हनुमान चालीसा

## Raman46

*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय* 






दुःख हरण मंगल करण शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान,जोहर किसी के संकट को छन भर में हर लेते है / जिनका नाम हर किसी की जे हन पर हमेसा रहता है / दोस्तों ! आईये एक बार प्रेम से बोलिए जय बजरंग बलि की जय/ पवन सूत हनुमान की जय/ ये चालीसा नेट से लिया गया है / आशा करूँगाआप सब को पसंदआये ,उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आप सभी दोस्तों को हार्दिक स्वागतम

----------


## aawara

*जय बजरंग बली* 

श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।

बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।

बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।

बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।


जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर । जय कपीस तिहुं लोग उजागर ।।

रामदूत अतुलित बल धामा । अंजनि पुत्र पवनसुत नामा ।।

महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी । कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी ।।

कंचन बरन विराज सुवेसा । कानन कुण्डल कुंचित केसा ।।

हाथ वज्र औ ध्वजा विराजै । कांधे मूंज जनेऊ साजै ।।

शंकर सुवन केसरी नन्दन । तेज प्रताप महा जगवन्दन ।।

विघावान गुणी अति चातुर । राम काज करिबे को आतुर ।।

प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया । राम लखन सीता मन बसिया ।।

सूक्ष्म रुप धरि सियहिं दिखावा । विकट रुप धरि लंक जरावा ।।

भीम रुप धरि असुर संहारे । रामचन्द्रजी के काज संवारे ।।

लाय संजीवन लखन जियाये । श्री रघुवीर हरषि उर लाये ।।

रघुपति कीन्हीं बहुत बड़ाई । तुम मम प्रिय भरतहि सम भाई ।।

सहस बदन तुम्हरो यश गावै । अस कहि श्री पति कंठ लगावै ।।

सनकादिक ब्रहादि मुनीसा । नारद सारद सहित अहीसा ।।

यह कुबेर दिकपाल जहां ते । कवि कोबिद कहि सके कहां ते ।।

तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहिं कीन्हा । राम मिलाय राजपद दीन्हा ।।

तुम्हरो मन्त्र विभीषन माना । लंकेश्वर भये सब जग जाना ।।

जुग सहस्त्र योजन पर भानू । लाल्यो ताहि मधुर फल जानू ।।

प्रभु मुद्रिका मेलि मुख माही । जलधि लांघि गए अचरज नाहीं ।।

दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते । सुगम अनुग्रह तुम्हरे तेते ।।

राम दुआरे तुम रखवारे । होत न आज्ञा बिनु पैसारे ।।

सब सुख लहै तुम्हारी सरना । तुम रक्षक काहू को डरना ।।

आपन तेज सम्हारो आपै । तीनों लोक हांक ते कांपै ।।

भूत पिशाच निकट नहिं आवै । महाबीर जब नाम सुनावै ।।

नासै रोग हरै सब पीरा । जपत निरन्तर हनुमत बीरा ।।

संकट ते हनुमान छुड़ावै । मन कर्म वचन ध्यान जो लावै ।।

सब पर राम तपस्वी राजा । तिनके काज सकल तुम साजा ।।

और मनोरथ जो कोई लावै । सोइ अमित जीवन फल पावै ।।

चारों जुग परताप तुम्हारा । है परसिद्घ जगत उजियारा ।।

साधु सन्त के तुम रखवारे । असुर निकन्दन राम दुलारे ।।

अष्ट सिद्घि नवनिधि के दाता । अस वर दीन जानकी माता ।।

राम रसायन तुम्हरे पासा । सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा ।।

तुम्हरे भजन राम को पावै । जनम जनम के दुख बिसरावै ।।

अन्तकाल रघुबर पुर जाई । जहाँ जन्म हरि-भक्त कहाई ।।

और देवता चित्त न धरई । हनुमत सेई सर्व सुख करई ।।

संकट कटै मिटै सब पीरा । जो सुमिरै हनुमत बलबीरा ।।

जय जय जय हनुमान गुसांई । कृपा करहु गुरुदेव की नाई ।।

जो शत बार पाठ कर सोई । छूटहिं बंदि महासुख होई ।।

जो यह पढ़ै हनुमान चालीसा । होय सिद्घि साखी गौरीसा ।।

तुलसीदास सदा हरि चेरा । कीजै नाथ हृदय महं डेरा ।।

*।। दोहा ।।*

पवनतनय संकट हरन, मंगल मूरति रुप ।

राम लखन सीता सहित, हृदय बसहु सुर भूप ।।

----------


## Raman46

> दुःख  हरण मंगल करण शंकट mochan पवनसूतहनुमान,जोहरकिसीकेसंकटको छन  भरमेंहरलेतेहै जिनका   नामहरकिसी कीजेहनपर हमेसा  रहताहै / दोस्तों  ! आईये   एक  बारप्रेमसेबोलिएजयबजरंगबलिकीजय/ पवनसूतहनुमानकीजय/  येचालीसानेटसेलियागयाहै / आशाकरूँगाआपसबकोपसंदआये ,*उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आप सभी दोस्तों को हार्दिक स्वागतम*


श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज निज मन मुकुर सुद्धार  /

वरनौ  रघुवर विमलजस जो दायक फल चार / /



वुधि हिन् तनु जान के सुमिरौं पवन कुमार /

बल बुधि विद्या देहु मोहि हरहु कलेश विकार //



पवन तने शंकट हरण मंगल  मूर्ति रूप /

राम लखन सीता सहित ह्रदय वसहु सुर भूप //

----------


## Raman46

> *जय बजरंग बलि*


पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर ,जय कपीस तिहूँ लोक उजागर /

राम दूत अतुलित बलधामा ,अंजनी पुत्र पवन सूत नाम //

----------


## Raman46

महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी /

कंचन वरन विराज सुवेसा ,कानन कुंडल  कुंचित केसा //

----------


## aawara

हाथ वज्र अरु ध्वजा विराजे ,काँधे मूँज जनेउ साजे 
शँकर सुवन केसरी नँदन ,तेज प्रताप महा जगवँदन

----------


## SUNIL1107

विद्यावान गुनी अति चातुर राम काज करिबे को आतुर !

प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया राम लखन सीता मन बसिया !! 

सूक्ष्म रूप धरि सियहि दिखावो विकट रूप धरि लंक जरावो !

भीम रूप धरि असुर संहारे   रामचंद्र के   काज   संवारे  !!

----------


## Raman46

आप सभी को धन्यबाद दोस्त ..........isi तरह बढ़ाते चलें ........बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान ki  jay

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: *जय बजरंग बलि* :Tiranga: 
 :Globe: :salut:

----------


## Raman46

> विद्यावान गुनी अति चातुर राम काज करिबे को आतुर !
> 
> प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया राम लखन सीता मन बसिया !! 
> 
> सूक्ष्म रूप धरि सियहि दिखावो विकट रूप धरि लंक जरावो !
> 
> भीम रूप धरि असुर संहारे रामचंद्र के काज संवारे !!


sabhi  दोस्त साथिओं से कर्म्बद्य प्रार्थना है की आप सब मिल कर कब से कम दो दो लाइन श्री हनुमान चालीसा जरुर लिखें ध्यान रहे साथिओं  चालीसा की pankti जहाँ ख़तम हुई हो व्ही से आगे बढ़ते चले .....ताकि ये हनुमान चालीसा पूरी हो सके /आप सब को ही पूरा करना है दोस्तों .........
sankat   मोचन आप का भी दुःख दर्द हर लेंगे / to एक बार फिर से कहें जय बजरंग बलि की .............

----------


## yogiraj_1984

*लाय सजीवन लखन जियाए
श्री रघुबीर हरषि उर लाए॥११॥

रघुपति कीन्ही बहुत बड़ाई
तुम मम प्रिय भरत-हि सम भाई॥१२॥

जय बजरंग बलि की*

----------


## Raman46

> *लाय सजीवन लखन जियाए
> श्री रघुबीर हरषि उर लाए॥११॥
> 
> रघुपति कीन्ही बहुत बड़ाई
> तुम मम प्रिय भरत-हि सम भाई॥१२॥
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि की*


आप का मंगलमय हो .जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## kajal pandey

*पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय..................................*..

----------


## Raman46

> *पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय..................................*..


जय हो जय हो  जय हो देवी आप की जय हो विजय हो ,बजरंग बलि आप की हर मनोकामना को पूरा करे ......प्रेम से बोलिए जय बजरंग  बलि की जय

----------


## Sameerchand

*सहस बदन तुम्हरो जस गावें|
अस कही श्रीपति कंठ लगावें||

सनकादिक ब्रह्मादी मुनीसा|
नारद सारद सहित अहिसा||*




*बोलो.........

सियावर रामचंद्रजी की जय|
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय||
*

----------


## Raman46

> *सहस बदन तुम्हरो जस गावें|
> अस कही श्रीपति कंठ लगावें||
> 
> सनकादिक ब्रह्मादी मुनीसा|
> नारद सारद सहित अहिसा||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


जय बजरंग बलि की जय/ आप का मनोकामना सिध्य हो दोस्त

----------


## aawara

मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय

----------


## kajal pandey

जय     बजरंग    बली तोड़ डे दुश्मन की नली

----------


## Raman46

> jai bajrang bali ki....sankat mochan hanuman ki jai...


जय हो .जय हो 
जय बजरंग बलि की जय पवन सूत हनुमान की जय /

----------


## Raman46

> जय     बजरंग    बली तोड़ डे दुश्मन की नली


जय बजरंग बलि तोड़ दे मरोड़ दे हर दुश्मन की नली 

जय बजरंग बलि की जय पवन सूत हनुमान की जय /

----------


## kajal pandey

किसका  किसका  .................

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lor8a.jpg (91.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


lord-hanuman-wallpaper.jpg (90.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


LordHanuman (12).jpg (65.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lord_hanuman.jpg (72.5 KB)

----------


## kajal pandey

वaह अनु जी .....देव दर्शन करने का सुक्रिया रेपो कबूल करे

----------


## Raman46

> किसका किसका .................


आप के शुस्मन का ..........

----------


## Raman46

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*
> 
> 
> 
> lord_hanuman.jpg (72.5 KB)


अनु श्री ..मारुती नंदन पवन पुत्र हनुमान tumhare हर अमंगल को हर लेंगे तथा अख्न्द्य सौभाग्यवाति की वर प्राप्त करोगी 

bolo  जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



सकप भ्राता श्री 
आप कृपया इस चित्र को प्रथम प्रवृष्टि में लगा दें
वहाँ लग जाने के बाद मुझे सूचित करें और
 फिर इस चित्र को यहाँ से हटा कर किसी दुसरे चित्र को लगा देंगे.



maruthi1.jpg (98.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


durga-with-hanuman.jpg (100.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



anjaneya.jpg (96.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


han2.jpg (82.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


hanuman (14).jpg (93.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


hanumancarrying-ram-and-laxman.jpg (92.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


hanuman-chating-rama.jpg (72.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



hanuman-chatting.jpg (93.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


hanuman-flying-with-mountain.jpg (48.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


hanuman-ji.jpg (81.9 KB)

----------


## amol05

*हं हनुमंतय: रुद्रात्मकय हूँ फट्*

----------


## amol05

*हं हनुमंतय: रुद्रात्मकय हूँ फट्*

----------


## Raman46

> *हं हनुमंतय: रुद्रात्मकय हूँ फट्*


हनुमान भक्त श्री अमोल जी को skp  का नमस्कार /

पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन आप ki  हर विघ्न -बाधा  को हरण करेंगे /

प्रेम से बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki  जय

----------


## amol05

:bell:*सकप जी चालीसा के बाद संकटमोचन, बज्रंग बाण, आरती इत्यादी से सूत्र को गति देते रहे जय श्री राम*:bell:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हनुमान भक्त श्री अमोल जी को skp  का नमस्कार /
> 
> पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन आप ki  हर विघ्न -बाधा  को हरण करेंगे /
> 
> प्रेम से बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki  जय


सकप भ्राता जी कृपया आप पेज नम्बर ४ कि पहली पोस्ट देखें.

----------


## SUNIL1107

सनकादिक ब्रम्हादी मुनीसा !

नारद सारद सहित अहिसा !! 

जम कुबेर दिगपाल जहाँ ते ! 

कबि कोबिद कहि सके कहाँ ते !!

तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहिं कीन्हा !

राम मिलाय राज पद दीन्हा !!

----------


## Raman46

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maruthi1.jpg (98.8 KB)





> दुःख हरण मंगल करण शंकट mochan पवनसूतहनुमान,जोहरकिसीकेसंकटको छन भरमेंहरलेतेहै जिनका नामहरकिसी कीजेहनपर हमेसा रहताहै / दोस्तों ! आईये एक बारप्रेमसेबोलिएजयबजरंगबलिकीजय/ पवनसूतहनुमानकीजय/ येचालीसानेटसेलियागयाहै / आशाकरूँगाआपसबकोपसंदआये ,*उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आप सभी दोस्तों को हार्दिक स्वागतम*


 जय बजरंग बलि धन्यबाद अनु श्री

----------


## SUNIL1107

तुम्हारो मंत्र विभीषण माना ! 

 लंकेस्वर  भये सब जग जाना !! 

जुग सहस्त्र जोजन पर भानु !

लील्यो ताहि मधुर फल जानू !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रभु मुद्रिका मेलि मुख माहीं !

जलधि लांघि गये अचरज नाहीं !!

दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते ! 

सुगम अनुग्रह तुम्हरे तेते !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

राम दुआरे तुम रखवारे ! 

होत न आज्ञा बिनू  पैसारे !!

सब सुख लहे तुम्हारी सरना !

तुम रक्षक काहू को डर न !!

----------


## Raman46

> सनकादिक ब्रम्हादी मुनीसा !
> 
> नारद सारद सहित अहिसा !! 
> 
> जम कुबेर दिगपाल जहाँ ते ! 
> 
> कबि कोबिद कहि सके कहाँ ते !!
> 
> तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहिं कीन्हा !
> ...


हार्दिक स्वागतम 
जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रो कहा जाता है की हनुमान चालीसा की सभी चोपाई अपने आप मैं पूर्ण मंत्र है, एसका रोज सात बार पाठ करने से हर प्रकार के दुखो से मुक्ति मिलती है*

----------


## SUNIL1107

आपन तेज सम्हारो आपै !

तीनों लोक हांक ते कांपे !!

भूत पिशाच निकट नहिं आवे !

महावीर जब नाम सुनावे !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नाशे रोग हरे सब पीरा !

जपत  निरंतर हनुमत वीरा !! 

संकट ते हनुमान छुडावे !

    मन  क्रम  वचन ध्यान जो लावे !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सब पर राम तपस्वी राजा  !

तिन्ह के काज सकल तुम साजा !! 

और मनोरथ जो कोई लावे !

सोई अमित जीवन फल पावे !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

चारो  जुग परताप तुम्हारा !

है परसिद्ध जगत उजियारा !! 

साधु संत के तुम रखवारे !

असुर निकंदन राम दुलारे !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अष्ट सिद्धि नव निधि के दाता !

अस वर दीन्ह जानकी माता  !!

राम रसायन तुम्हरे पासा ! 

सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्रो कहा जाता है की हनुमान चालीसा की सभी चोपाई अपने आप मैं पूर्ण मंत्र है, एसका रोज सात बार पाठ करने से हर प्रकार के दुखो से मुक्ति मिलती है*


नाशे रोग हरे सब पीरा !

जपत निरंतर हनुमत वीरा !! 

अगर वेध/डोकटर की दी गयी दवाई काम नही कर रही है तो मरीज को कहे रोज 108 बार ईस चोपाई का उच्चार्ण करे, दवाई जल्दी असर करेगी

----------


## SUNIL1107

तुम्हरे भजन राम को पावें !

जन्म जन्म के दुःख विसरावें !!

अंत काल रघुवर पुर जाई !

जहाँ जन्म हरि भक्त कहाई !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्रो कहा जाता है की हनुमान चालीसा की सभी चोपाई अपने आप मैं पूर्ण मंत्र है, एसका रोज सात बार पाठ करने से हर प्रकार के दुखो से मुक्ति मिलती है*


संकट ते हनुमान छुडावे !

मन क्रम वचन ध्यान जो लावे !! 

आप पर संकट आ गया है टल नही रहा है , रोज ईस चोपाई का 108 बार जाप करे , प्रभु अवसाय आपकी मदद करेगे

----------


## SUNIL1107

और देवता चित्त न धरई !

हनुमत सेई सर्व सुख करई !!  

संकट कटे मिटे सब पीरा !

जो सुमिरे हनुमत बलवीर !!

----------


## Raman46

> *मित्रो कहा जाता है की हनुमान चालीसा की सभी चोपाई अपने आप मैं पूर्ण मंत्र है, एसका रोज सात बार पाठ करने से हर प्रकार के दुखो से मुक्ति मिलती है*


तुम्हें कौन सा दुःख सता रहा है bachcha  ....chalo  अब मिट जायेगा .शंकट मोचन ना म   है इनका ...बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय

----------


## SUNIL1107

जै जै जै हनुमान गोसांई ! 

कृपा करहूँ गुरुदेव की नाई !! 

जो शत बार पाठ कर कोई ! 

छूटहीं बंदी महा सुख होई !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

जो यह पढ़े हनुमान चालीसा ! 

होय सिद्धि साखी गौरीसा !!

    तुलसी दास सदा हरि चेरा !

कीजै नाथ हृदय मँह डेरा !!

----------


## mantu007

*।। दोहा ।।*

पवनतनय संकट हरन, मंगल मूरति रुप ।

राम लखन सीता सहित, हृदय बसहु सुर भूप ।।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्रो कहा जाता है की हनुमान चालीसा की सभी चोपाई अपने आप मैं पूर्ण मंत्र है, एसका रोज सात बार पाठ करने से हर प्रकार के दुखो से मुक्ति मिलती है*


अष्ट सिद्धि नव निधि के दाता !

अस वर दीन्ह जानकी माता !!
अष्ट सिद्धि का वरदान माता सीता ने हनुमान जी को दिया था, जो ब्च्चा परने लिखने मैं कमजोर है उसे ईस चोपाई का जरूर 108 बार रोज उच्चार्ण करवाना चाहिए

----------


## SUNIL1107

पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरत रूप !

राम लखन सीता सहित हृदय बसहु सुर भूप !!

सियावर राम चन्द्र की जै 

पवन सुत हनुमान की जै

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



hanuman-ki-jai.jpg (73.0 KB)

----------


## mantu007

*संकटमोचन हनुमानाष्टक*

।।  मत्तगयन्द छन्द ।। 



बाल समय रवि भक्ष लियो तब, तीनहुं लोक भयो अँधियारो । 
ताहि सों त्रास भयो जग को, यह संकट काहु सों जात न टारो ।। 
देवन आनि करी विनती तब, छांड़ि दियो रवि कष्ट निहारो । 
को नहिं जानत है जग में कपि, संकटमोचन नाम तिहारो ।। 1 ।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

anu  ji  apse  nivedan  है कि krishana  lila  wale  sutra  को apdet  karen

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *संकटमोचन हनुमानाष्टक*
> 
> ।।  मत्तगयन्द छन्द ।। 
> 
> 
> 
> बाल समय रवि भक्ष लियो तब, तीनहुं लोक भयो अँधियारो । 
> ताहि सों त्रास भयो जग को, यह संकट काहु सों जात न टारो ।। 
> देवन आनि करी विनती तब, छांड़ि दियो रवि कष्ट निहारो । 
> को नहिं जानत है जग में कपि, संकटमोचन नाम तिहारो ।। 1 ।।


यार चालीसा तो सम्पूर्ण होने दो

----------


## Raman46

> पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरत रूप !
> 
> राम लखन सीता सहित हृदय बसहु सुर भूप !!
> 
> सियावर राम चन्द्र की जै 
> 
> पवन सुत हनुमान की जै


जब कभी मन ghabaraye  या घोर शंकट ki घडी आ जाये तो आप हमारे पवन सूत हनुमान ki शरण में चले jayen   आप सब का शीघ्र कल्याण होगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भूत पिशाच निकट नहिं आवे !

महावीर जब नाम सुनावे !! 

आपको अगर अकारण ही किसी चीज का डर लग रहा हो तो ईस चोपाई का जाप करे , डर गायब हो जाएगा

----------


## Raman46

> यार चालीसा तो सम्पूर्ण होने दो


श्रधा सबुरी कहतें है इसे ....जब चाहो जहाँ चाहो ...ये शंकट मोचन है ,दुख हरण मंगल करन 

बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय

----------


## Raman46

> *हं हनुमंतय: रुद्रात्मकय हूँ फट्*


बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय

----------


## Raman46

> *हं हनुमंतय: रुद्रात्मकय हूँ फट्*


बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय  सीता पति श्री राम ki जय

----------


## Raman46

आप sabhi  साथियों को हार्दिक अभिनन्दन / स्वा -गतम .........skp

----------


## mantu007

> यार चालीसा तो सम्पूर्ण होने दो


*भाई पीछे से पढते हुए आओ ... देखो चालीसा सम्पूर्ण हुआ है या नहीं ........*
*मैंने चालीसा सम्पूर्ण होने के पश्चात लिखा है इसे*

----------


## mantu007

बालि की त्रास कपीस बसै गिरि, जात महाप्रभु पंथ निहारो ।।

चौंकि महामुनि शाप दियो तब, चाहिये कौन विचार विचारो ।

कै द्घिज रुप लिवाय महाप्रभु, सो तुम दास के शोक निवारो ।। 2 ।।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई पीछे से पढते हुए आओ ... देखो चालीसा सम्पूर्ण हुआ है या नहीं ........*
> *मैंने चालीसा सम्पूर्ण होने के पश्चात लिखा है इसे*


तब ठीक है दोस्त .....हनुमान चालीसा पूरी हो गयी ना

----------


## mantu007

अंगद के संग लेन गए सिय, खोज कपीस यह बैन उचारो । 
जीवत न बचिहों हम सों जु, बिना सुधि लाए इहां पगु धारो । 
हेरि थके तट सिंधु सबै तब, लाय सिया सुधि प्राण उबारो ।। 3 ।।

----------


## Raman46

> *भाई पीछे से पढते हुए आओ ... देखो चालीसा सम्पूर्ण हुआ है या नहीं ........*
> *मैंने चालीसा सम्पूर्ण होने के पश्चात लिखा है इसे*


dost  ये शंकट मोचन दरबार है  जब चाहें जैसे चाहें bhzan    करें , बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय

----------


## mantu007

रावण त्रास दई सिय को तब, राक्षसि सों कहि सोक निवारो ।

ताहि समय हनुमान महाप्रभु, जाय महा रजनीचर मारो । 



चाहत सीय अशोक सों आगि सु, दे प्रभु मुद्रिका सोक निवारो ।। 4 ।।

----------


## Raman46

> तब ठीक है दोस्त .....हनुमान चालीसा पूरी हो गयी ना


ये कभी भी पूरी नही हो सकती है भाई ...jitna कहो बस कहते र्ह्हो ,जब जी chahe ,मन करे गुनगुना लो

----------


## Raman46

> रावण त्रास दई सिय को तब, राक्षसि सों कहि सोक निवारो ।
> 
> ताहि समय हनुमान महाप्रभु, जाय महा रजनीचर मारो । 
> 
> 
> 
> चाहत सीय अशोक सों आगि सु, दे प्रभु मुद्रिका सोक निवारो ।। 4 ।।


 
बाल समय रवि भक्ष लियो तब, तीनहुं लोक भयो अँधियारो । 
ताहि सों त्रास भयो जग को, यह संकट काहु सों जात न टारो ।। 
देवन आनि करी विनती तब, छांड़ि दियो रवि कष्ट निहारो । 
को नहिं जानत है जग में कपि, संकटमोचन नाम तिहारो ।। 1 ।।

----------


## mantu007

बाण लग्यो उर लक्ष्मण के तब, प्राण तजे सुत रावण मारो । 



लै गृह वैघ सुषेन समेत, तबै गिरि द्रोण सु-बीर उपारो । 



आनि संजीवनी हाथ दई तब, लक्ष्मण के तुम प्राण उबारो ।। 5 ।।

----------


## Raman46

बालि की त्रास कपीस बसै गिरि, जात महाप्रभु पंथ निहारो ।।

चौंकि महामुनि शाप दियो तब, चाहिये कौन विचार विचारो ।

कै द्घिज रुप लिवाय महाप्रभु, सो तुम दास के शोक निवारो ।। 2 ।।

----------


## mantu007

रावण युद्घ अजान कियो तब, नाग की फांस सबै सिरडारो । 



श्री रघुनाथ समेत सबै दल, मोह भयो यह संकट भारो । 



आनि खगेस तबै हनुमान जु, बन्धन काटि सुत्रास निवारो ।। 6 ।।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये कभी भी पूरी नही हो सकती है भाई ...jitna कहो बस कहते र्ह्हो ,जब जी chahe ,मन करे गुनगुना लो


बिलकुल सत्य वचन आपके, शानदार सूत्र है, मैं हनुमान चालीसा पे स्वस्थ चर्चा ओर लाभों के बारे मैं चर्चा करना चाहता था

----------


## Raman46

अंगद के संग लेन गए सिय, खोज कपीस यह बैन उचारो । 
जीवत न बचिहों हम सों जु, बिना सुधि लाए इहां पगु धारो । 
हेरि थके तट सिंधु सबै तब, लाय सिया सुधि प्राण उबारो ।। 3 ।।

----------


## mantu007

बन्धु समेत जबै अहिरावण, लै रघुनाथ पाताल सिधारो । 



देवहिं पूजि भली विधि सों बलि, देउ सबै मिलि मंत्र विचारो । 



जाय सहाय भयो तबही, अहिरावण सैन्य समैत संहारो ।। 7 ।।

----------


## mantu007

काज किये बड़ देवन के तुम, वीर महाप्रभु देखि विचारो । 



कौन सो संकट मोर गरीब को, जो तुमसो नहिं जात है टारो । 



बेगि हरौ हनुमान महाप्रभु, जो कछु संकट होय हमारो ।। 8 ।।

----------


## mantu007

*।। दोहा ।।

*लाल देह लाली लसे, अरु धरि लाल लंगूर । 



बज्र देह दानव दलन, जय जय जय कपि सूर ।।

----------


## Raman46

> अंगद के संग लेन गए सिय, खोज कपीस यह बैन उचारो । 
> जीवत न बचिहों हम सों जु, बिना सुधि लाए इहां पगु धारो । 
> हेरि थके तट सिंधु सबै तब, लाय सिया सुधि प्राण उबारो ।। 3 ।।


रावण त्रास दई सिय को तब, राक्षसि सों कहि सोक निवारो ।

ताहि समय हनुमान महाप्रभु, जाय महा रजनीचर मारो । 



चाहत सीय अशोक सों आगि सु, दे प्रभु मुद्रिका सोक निवारो ।। 4 ।।

----------


## Raman46

बाण लग्यो उर लक्ष्मण के तब, प्राण तजे सुत रावण मारो । 



लै गृह वैघ सुषेन समेत, तबै गिरि द्रोण सु-बीर उपारो । 



आनि संजीवनी हाथ दई तब, लक्ष्मण के तुम प्राण उबारो ।। 5 ।।

----------


## mantu007

*अब आरती बजरंगबली की*

*बोलो प्रेम से बजरंग बलि की जय !*

----------


## Raman46

> *।। दोहा ।।
> 
> *लाल देह लाली लसे, अरु धरि लाल लंगूर । 
> 
> 
> 
> बज्र देह दानव दलन, जय जय जय कपि सूर ।।


हनुमान

श्रधा सबुरी कहतें है इसे ....जब चाहो जहाँ चाहो ...ये शंकट मोचन है ,दुख हरण मंगल करन 

बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय  सीता पति श्री राम ki जय 

ये कभी भी पूरी नही हो सकती है भाई ...jitna कहो बस कहते र्ह्हो ,जब जी chahe ,मन करे गुनगुना लो 

dost  ये शंकट मोचन दरबार है  जब चाहें जैसे चाहें bhzan    करें , बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय

----------


## Raman46

> बिलकुल सत्य वचन आपके, शानदार सूत्र है, मैं हनुमान चालीसा पे स्वस्थ चर्चा ओर लाभों के बारे मैं चर्चा करना चाहता था


भाई ये खुला दरबार है आप कर सकतें है यहाँ चर्चा .......

बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय  सीता पति श्री राम ki जय

----------


## mantu007

*आरती बजरंगबली की

* आरती कीजै हनुमान लला की ।  दुष्ट दलन रघुनाथ कला की ।। 
जाके बल से गिरिवर कांपै ।  रोग-दोष जाके निकट न झांपै ।। 
अंजनि पुत्र महा बलदाई ।  संतन के प्रभु सदा सहाई ।।

----------


## Raman46

> *अब आरती बजरंगबली की*
> 
> *बोलो प्रेम से बजरंग बलि की जय !*


मन्टू भाई आप का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ,,,,,,,,,,,skp........

----------


## mantu007

दे बीरा रघुनाथ पठाए ।  लंका जारि सिया सुधि लाये ।। 
लंका सो कोट समुद्र सी खाई ।  जात पवनसुत बार न लाई ।। 
लंका जारि असुर सब मारे ।  सियाराम जी के काज संवारे ।।

----------


## mantu007

लक्ष्मण मूर्च्छित पड़े सकारे ।  लाय संजीवन प्राण उबारे ।। 
पैठि पताल तोरि जमकारे ।  अहिरावण की भुजा उखारे ।। 
बाईं भुजा असुर संहारे ।  दाईं भुजा संत जन तारे ।।

----------


## mantu007

सुर नर मुनि आरती उतारें ।  जय जय जय हनुमान उचारें ।। 
कंचन थार कपूर लौ छाई ।  आरति करत अंजना माई ।। 



जो हनुमान जी की आरती गावे ।  बसि बैकुण्ठ परमपद पावे ।। 
लंक विध्वंस किए रघुराई ।  तुलसिदास प्रभु कीरति गाई ।।

----------


## mantu007

यहाँ हनुमान जी की आरती समाप्त होती है .

बोलो प्रेम से पवनसुत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> यहाँ हनुमान जी की आरती समाप्त होती है .
> 
> बोलो प्रेम से पवनसुत हनुमान की जय


बोलो प्रेम से पवनसुत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> यहाँ हनुमान जी की आरती समाप्त होती है .
> 
> बोलो प्रेम से पवनसुत हनुमान की जय


मन्टू भाई फिर से एक बार आप का aabhar  कहना पसंद करूँगा , हनुमान जी  हमारे /आप sabka  /शंकट मोचन  है/ सब ki  शंकट को हरण करेंगे 

बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय  सीता पति श्री राम ki

----------


## mantu007

> मन्टू भाई फिर से एक बार आप का aabhar कहना पसंद करूँगा था हमारे /आप sabka /शंकट मोचर .है शंकट को हरण करेंगे 
> 
> बोलो जय बजरंग बलि ki जय  सीता पति श्री राम ki जय


*प्रेम से बोलो ........रामभक्त हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

प्रेम से बोलो ........रामभक्त हनुमान की जय

----------


## Singam

*aisa कहा जाता है की "tulsidas के दोस्तों ने तुलसी दस से यु ही कहा के पास के गाव के मंदिर में भूत रहता है, पर तुलसीदस जी इस बात को मन ने को तैयार नहीं हुए और अपने दोस्तों से शर्त लगा बैठे की मै उस मंदिर में रात में जाऊंगा. शर्त के कारन तुसलीदास जी मंदिर में जाने के लिए रात में चल तो दिए, पर रस्ते में उन्हें डर लगा. इस पे नारद मुनि ने उन्हें हनुमान चालीसा की रचना करने को कहा और इस प्रकार हनुमान चालीसा की रचना हुई.
और दोस्तों, जब भी डर लगे, मन अशांत हो या किसी भी प्रकार की समस्या हो हनुमान चालीसा को पढ़े, मन तुरंत शांत हो जाता है और डर भी दूर हो जाता है.

जय श्री राम.
बजरंग बलि की जय.
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय.
*

----------


## Raman46

> *aisa कहा जाता है की "tulsidas के दोस्तों ने तुलसी दस से यु ही कहा के पास के गाव के मंदिर में भूत रहता है, पर तुलसीदस जी इस बात को मन ने को तैयार नहीं हुए और अपने दोस्तों से शर्त लगा बैठे की मै उस मंदिर में रात में जाऊंगा. शर्त के कारन तुसलीदास जी मंदिर में जाने के लिए रात में चल तो दिए, पर रस्ते में उन्हें डर लगा. इस पे नारद मुनि ने उन्हें हनुमान चालीसा की रचना करने को कहा और इस प्रकार हनुमान चालीसा की रचना हुई.
> और दोस्तों, जब भी डर लगे, मन अशांत हो या किसी भी प्रकार की समस्या हो हनुमान चालीसा को पढ़े, मन तुरंत शांत हो जाता है और डर भी दूर हो जाता है.
> 
> जय श्री राम.
> बजरंग बलि की जय.
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय.
> *


जब भी डर लगे, मन अशांत हो या किसी भी प्रकार की समस्या हो हनुमान चालीसा को पढ़े, मन तुरंत शांत हो जाता है और डर भी दूर हो जाता है.
सही कहा मित्र 100% 
जय श्री राम.
बजरंग बलि की जय.
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय
धन्यबाद आप का -skp

----------


## Singam

*दोस्तों, हनुमान जी राम जी के अनन्य और परम भक्त थे. पर आप लोगो को ये बात जान कर आश्चर्य होगा की एक बार हनुमान जी भी अपने स्वामी श्री राम के खिलाफ खड़े हो गए थे. उन्होंने राम से युद्ध तो नहीं किया परन्तु राम के किये हर एक वर को विफल कर दिया था. हुआ कुछ यु, श्री राम के पास हनुमान जी काफी समय से थे, ऐसे में राम ने हनुमान से कहा की " हनुमान, आप अपनी माता अंजना को भी थोडा समय दे. उनके प्रति भी आपका कर्त्तव्य है." राम जी की आज्ञा से हनुमान जी अपनी माता के पास चले गए. हनुमान जी के जाने के बाद श्री राम के पास एक ऋषि आये औए उन से एक आतताई का वध कर उनकी रक्षा करने को कहा. राम ने उस ऋषि को वचन दे दिया. उधर वो आतताई माता अंजना की शरण में चला गया और माता अंजना ने भी उसको उसकी रक्षा का वचन दे दिया, जो की हनुमान जी के जिम्मे आ गया. जब श्री राम उस आतताई को ढूंढते हुए वह पर पहुचे तो पाया की वो आतताई हनुमान की शरण में है. ऐसे में श्री राम ने उस आतताई को उन्हें शौपने को कहा, परन्तु हनुमान जी ने मना के दिया ये कह कर की मैंने अपनी माता को वचन दिया है की इसकी मै रक्षा करूँगा. ऐसे में दोनों में युद्ध छिड़ गई, जो बाद में ऋषि ने राम को अपने वचन से मुक्त कर के रोका. क्योकि दोनों में से न तो कोई जित सकता था और न ही हार सकता था.
इस कहानी से हमे ये सिख मिलती है की अपने शरण में आये हुए की हार कीमत पर रक्षा करना हमारा धर्म बन जाता है. अपने शरण में आये हुए की मदद करना और उसके मदद करने के लिए अपने प्राण नौछावर कर देना ही सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म है और ये मै नहीं कह रहा, ये हमारे इतिहास जो आप त्रेता युग में देख या द्वापर युग में के महानुभावो ने कर के बताया है. हिन्दू धर्म जैसा महँ धर्म न ही तो कोई हुआ है और न ही कभी होगा. परन्तु उसमे इनती साडी अशुद्धिय और और इतने सारे भ्रमजाल आ गए है, जिसकी वजह से yah महँ धर्म एक भ्रमजाल जैसा बन गया है, और हम से अपने सही धर्म से भटक गए है हिन्दू धर्म से तो क्या हम तो मानव धर्म से भी विमुख हो गए है. इसी वजह से मै आप सब से एक निवेदन करता हु की सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म को पहचाने और उसका पालन करे.*

----------


## mantu007

तो दोस्तों अब हम पाठ करते हैं 
*अथ बजरंग बाण की*

----------


## mantu007

निश्चय प्रेम प्रतीत ते, विनय करें सनमान । 
तेहि के कारज सकल शुभ, सिद्घ करैं हनुमान ।।

----------


## mantu007

जय हनुमन्त सन्त हितकारी ।  सुन लीजै प्रभु अरज हमारी ।। 
जन के काज विलम्ब न कीजै ।  आतुर दौरि महा सुख दीजै ।।

----------


## amol05

*जय हनुमंत संत हितकारी 
सुन लीजे प्रभु विनय हमारी 
जन के काज विलम्ब न कीजे 
आतुर दहोरे महा सुख दीजिए*

----------


## mantu007

जैसे कूदि सुन्धु वहि पारा ।  सुरसा बद पैठि विस्तारा ।। 
आगे जाई लंकिनी रोका ।  मारेहु लात गई सुर लोका ।।

----------


## Singam

*हनुमान जी पर सिंदूर क्यों चढ़ाया जाता है?
एक बार सीता जी अपनी मांग में सिंदूर लगा रही थी की तभी हनुमान जी आ गए और सीता माता को यु सिंदूर लगता देख, हनुमान जी ने आतुरतावश सीता जी से पूछ लिया की "माता आप ये सिंदूर क्यों लगा रही है?" इस पर सीता जी से जवाब दिया की, " सिंदूर लगाने से स्वामी प्रसन्न होते है". यह बात सिनकर हनुमान जी chale गए और थोड़ी देर बाद पुरे शारीर में सिंदूर लगा कर राम जी के सामने वापस ए. जब सभी ने इसका कारन पूछा तो हनुमान जी ने बड़े ही प्रेम से उत्तर दिया की, सीता माता के जरा सा सिन्दुए लगाने से प्रभु प्रसन्न होते है, इसी वजह से मै प्रभु को और भी प्रसन्न करने के लिए अपने पुरे शारीर में सिंदूर लगा कर आया हु". तभी से हनुमान जी पर सिंदूर चढ़ाया जाने लगा..........*

----------


## mantu007

जाय विभीषण को सुख दीन्हा ।  सीता निरखि परम पद लीन्हा ।।  
बाग उजारी सिन्धु महं बोरा ।  अति आतुर जमकातर तोरा ।।

----------


## mantu007

अक्षय कुमार मारि संहारा ।  लूम लपेट लंक को जारा ।। 
लाह समान लंक जरि गई ।  जय जय धुनि सुरपुर मे भई ।।

----------


## mantu007

अब विलम्ब केहि कारण स्वामी ।  कृपा करहु उन अन्तर्यामी ।। 
जय जय लक्ष्मण प्राण के दाता ।  आतुर होय दुख हरहु निपाता ।।

----------


## mantu007

जै गिरिधर जै जै सुखसागर ।  सुर समूह समरथ भटनागर ।। 
जय हनु हनु हनुमंत हठीले ।  बैरिहि मारु बज्र की कीले ।।

----------


## mantu007

गदा बज्र लै बैरिहिं मारो ।  महाराज प्रभु दास उबारो ।। 
ऊँ कार हुंकार महाप्रभु धावो ।  बज्र गदा हनु विलम्ब न लावो ।।

----------


## mantu007

ऊँ हीं हीं हनुमन्त कपीसा ।  ऊँ हुं हुं हनु अरि उर शीशा ।। 
सत्य होहु हरि शपथ पाय के ।  रामदूत धरु मारु जाय के ।।

----------


## mantu007

जय जय जय हनुमन्त अगाधा ।  दुःख पावत जन केहि अपराधा ।। 
पूजा जप तप नेम अचारा ।  नहिं जानत हौं दास तुम्हारा ।।

----------


## Raman46

> *हनुमान जी पर सिंदूर क्यों चढ़ाया जाता है?
> एक बार सीता जी अपनी मांग में सिंदूर लगा रही थी की तभी हनुमान जी आ गए और सीता माता को यु सिंदूर लगता देख, हनुमान जी ने आतुरतावश सीता जी से पूछ लिया की "माता आप ये सिंदूर क्यों लगा रही है?" इस पर सीता जी से जवाब दिया की, " सिंदूर लगाने से स्वामी प्रसन्न होते है". यह बात सिनकर हनुमान जी chale गए और थोड़ी देर बाद पुरे शारीर में सिंदूर लगा कर राम जी के सामने वापस ए. जब सभी ने इसका कारन पूछा तो हनुमान जी ने बड़े ही प्रेम से उत्तर दिया की, सीता माता के जरा सा सिन्दुए लगाने से प्रभु प्रसन्न होते है, इसी वजह से मै प्रभु को और भी प्रसन्न करने के लिए अपने पुरे शारीर में सिंदूर लगा कर आया हु". तभी से हनुमान जी पर सिंदूर चढ़ाया जाने लगा..........*


आप का धन्यवाद दोस्त ....

----------


## Raman46

> *दोस्तों, हनुमान जी राम जी के अनन्य और परम भक्त थे. पर आप लोगो को ये बात जान कर आश्चर्य होगा की एक बार हनुमान जी भी अपने स्वामी श्री राम के खिलाफ खड़े हो गए थे. उन्होंने राम से युद्ध तो नहीं किया परन्तु राम के किये हर एक वर को विफल कर दिया था. हुआ कुछ यु, श्री राम के पास हनुमान जी काफी समय से थे, ऐसे में राम ने हनुमान से कहा की " हनुमान, आप अपनी माता अंजना को भी थोडा समय दे. उनके प्रति भी आपका कर्त्तव्य है." राम जी की आज्ञा से हनुमान जी अपनी माता के पास चले गए. हनुमान जी के जाने के बाद श्री राम के पास एक ऋषि आये औए उन से एक आतताई का वध कर उनकी रक्षा करने को कहा. राम ने उस ऋषि को वचन दे दिया. उधर वो आतताई माता अंजना की शरण में चला गया और माता अंजना ने भी उसको उसकी रक्षा का वचन दे दिया, जो की हनुमान जी के जिम्मे आ गया. जब श्री राम उस आतताई को ढूंढते हुए वह पर पहुचे तो पाया की वो आतताई हनुमान की शरण में है. ऐसे में श्री राम ने उस आतताई को उन्हें शौपने को कहा, परन्तु हनुमान जी ने मना के दिया ये कह कर की मैंने अपनी माता को वचन दिया है की इसकी मै रक्षा करूँगा. ऐसे में दोनों में युद्ध छिड़ गई, जो बाद में ऋषि ने राम को अपने वचन से मुक्त कर के रोका. क्योकि दोनों में से न तो कोई जित सकता था और न ही हार सकता था.
> इस कहानी से हमे ये सिख मिलती है की अपने शरण में आये हुए की हार कीमत पर रक्षा करना हमारा धर्म बन जाता है. अपने शरण में आये हुए की मदद करना और उसके मदद करने के लिए अपने प्राण नौछावर कर देना ही सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म है और ये मै नहीं कह रहा, ये हमारे इतिहास जो आप त्रेता युग में देख या द्वापर युग में के महानुभावो ने कर के बताया है. हिन्दू धर्म जैसा महँ धर्म न ही तो कोई हुआ है और न ही कभी होगा. परन्तु उसमे इनती साडी अशुद्धिय और और इतने सारे भ्रमजाल आ गए है, जिसकी वजह से yah महँ धर्म एक भ्रमजाल जैसा बन गया है, और हम से अपने सही धर्म से भटक गए है हिन्दू धर्म से तो क्या हम तो मानव धर्म से भी विमुख हो गए है. इसी वजह से मै आप सब से एक निवेदन करता हु की सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म को पहचाने और उसका पालन करे.*


अति सराहनिए दोस्त 

आप का धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

मन्टू जी भाई आप अपना पाठ जारी रखिये दोस्त  

आप का धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


hanuman-slokas.jpg (92.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

[B]_मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन_[/B


hanuman-sriram.jpg (54.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

[B]_मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन_[/B


hanuman-swamy-devotion.jpg (32.0 KB

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


hanuman-varadhi.jpg (99.3 KB

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



hanuman-wallpapers.jpg (97.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



hanuman-wallpapers-free.jpg (93.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



jai-hanuman.jpg (87.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



jaisrihanuman.jpg (89.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


lor3h.jpg (67.0 KB)

----------


## mantu007

वन उपवन, मग गिरि गृह माहीं ।  तुम्हरे बल हम डरपत नाहीं ।। 
पांय परों कर जोरि मनावौं ।  यहि अवसर अब केहि गोहरावौं ।।

----------


## mantu007

जय अंजनि कुमार बलवन्ता ।  शंकर सुवन वीर हनुमन्ता ।। 
बदन कराल काल कुल घालक ।  राम सहाय सदा प्रति पालक ।।

----------


## mantu007

भूत प्रेत पिशाच निशाचर ।  अग्नि बेताल काल मारी मर ।। 
इन्हें मारु तोहिं शपथ राम की ।  राखु नाथ मरजाद नाम की ।।

----------


## mantu007

जनकसुता हरि दास कहावौ ।  ताकी शपथ विलम्ब न लावो ।। 
जय जय जय धुनि होत अकाशा ।  सुमिरत होत दुसह दुःख नाशा ।।

----------


## mantu007

चरण शरण कर जोरि मनावौ ।  यहि अवसर अब केहि गौहरावौं ।। 
उठु उठु उठु चलु राम दुहाई ।  पांय परों कर जोरि मनाई ।।

----------


## mantu007

ऊं चं चं चं चपल चलंता ।  ऊँ हनु हनु हनु हनु हनुमन्ता ।। 
ऊँ हं हं हांक देत कपि चंचल ।  ऊँ सं सं सहमि पराने खल दल ।।

----------


## mantu007

अपने जन को तुरत उबारो ।  सुमिरत होय आनन्द हमारो ।। 
यह बजरंग बाण जेहि मारै ।  ताहि कहो फिर कौन उबारै ।।

----------


## mantu007

पाठ करै बजरंग बाण की ।  हनुमत रक्षा करैं प्राम की ।। 
यह बजरंग बाण जो जापै ।  ताते भूत प्रेत सब कांपै ।। 
धूप देय अरु जपै हमेशा ।  ताके तन नहिं रहै कलेशा ।।

----------


## mantu007

।। दोहा ।। 



प्रेम प्रतीतहि कपि भजै, सदा धरैं उर ध्यान । 
तेहि के कारज सकल शुभ, सिद्घ करैं हनुमान ।।

----------


## mantu007

*मित्रों ! इसी के साथ आज* *अथ बजरंग बाण का पाठ  समाप्त होता है.*

*प्रेम  से बोलो संकट मोचन महावीर की जय !!!!!*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lor4e.jpg (80.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*
lor5s.jpg (79.0 KB)

----------


## Raman46

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*
> lor5s.jpg (79.0 KB)



मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन
प्रेम से बोलो संकट मोचन महावीर की जय !!!!!

----------


## Raman46

> *मित्रों ! इसी के साथ आज* *अथ बजरंग बाण का पाठ  समाप्त होता है.*
> 
> *प्रेम  से बोलो संकट मोचन महावीर की जय !!!!!*


मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन
प्रेम से बोलो संकट मोचन महावीर की जय !!!!!
जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



or0a.jpg (65.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*

----------


## Raman46

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र आप की सभी मनोकामनाएं पूर्ण करेंगे अनु श्री /

सुनु सिया सत्य आशीष हमारी ,पूजहिं मनो कामना तुम्हारी //

जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*





*आज मंगलवार है महावीर जी का वार है;
सच्चे मन से जो कोई ध्याव्हे उसका बड़ा पार है.
बोलो लाल लंगोटे वाले ह्नुमंत्वीर जी कि जय.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lor1v.jpg (79.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*




lor2d.jpg (93.1 KB)

----------


## Raman46

> *आज मंगलवार है महावीर जी का वार है;
> सच्चे मन से जो कोई ध्याव्हे उसका बड़ा पार है.
> बोलो लाल लंगोटे वाले ह्नुमंत्वीर जी कि जय.*


जय बजरंग बलि कि

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*





lor4e.jpg (80.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*




lor5s.jpg (79.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lor6h.jpg (93.1 KB)

----------


## Raman46

> lor6h.jpg (93.1 KB)


मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन
आज मंगलवार है महावीर जी का वार है;
सच्चे मन से जो कोई ध्याव्हे उसका बड़ा पार है.
बोलो लाल लंगोटे वाले ह्नुमंत्वीर जी कि जय.

----------


## Raman46

आप सभी दोस्तों को हार्दिक स्वागतम

जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Singam

*पंचमुखी हनुमान*

----------


## Raman46

> *पंचमुखी हनुमान*


*जय बजरंग बलि*

----------


## Sameerchand

*हनुमान मन्त्र* *


मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम

जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम

वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम 

श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
*

----------


## Raman46

> *हनुमान मन्त्र* 
> 
> 
> *मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम* 
> *जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम* 
> *वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम*  
> *श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये*


*बोलो* 
*जय बजरंग बलि की*

----------


## rajeev tiwari

jai bajrang bali

----------


## Raman46

> jai bajrang bali


जय बजरंग बलि की

----------


## Mr_perfect

बोल सिया पति राम चन्द्र महाराज की.......
जय ।

----------


## Raman46

> बोल सिया पति राम चन्द्र महाराज की.......
> जय ।


*जय बजरंग बलि की 
शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय 
सिया पति राम चादर की जय 
हर हर महादेव .........जय बजरंग बलि *

----------


## Raman46

*हनुमान मन्त्र 



मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम

जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम

वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम 

श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*ॐ मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम, जितेन्द्रियं बुद्धिमतां वरिष्ठं |
वातात्मजं वानार्यूथ्मुख्यं श्रीरामदूतं शरणं प्रपघे ||*

----------


## Raman46

> *ॐ मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम, जितेन्द्रियं बुद्धिमतां वरिष्ठं |
> वातात्मजं वानार्यूथ्मुख्यं श्रीरामदूतं शरणं प्रपघे ||*


*हर हर महादेव .........जय बजरंग बलि *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *हर हर महादेव .........जय बजरंग बलि *


 भाई ये हनुमान जी को नमस्कार करने का सर्वोतम मंत्र है, आपने ईसे मंच पे लाया, शुक्रिया

----------


## mantu007

जय श्री हनुमान की .........

----------


## Raman46

> भाई ये हनुमान जी को नमस्कार करने का सर्वोतम मंत्र है, आपने ईसे मंच पे लाया, शुक्रिया


* 
धन्यवाद आप का ...

जय बजरंग बलि की*

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री हनुमान की .........


* 
धन्यवाद आप का ...

जय बजरंग बलि की*

----------


## Raman46

*
हनुमान मन्त्र 



मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम

जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम

वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम 

श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*




lor7m.jpg (94.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lor12v.jpg (75.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lor13d.jpg (68.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*



lor14h.jpg (76.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*




lor15e.jpg (66.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*


lord_hanuman.jpg (72.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*

----------


## Raman46

> *मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन*
> 
> 
> 
> lor12v.jpg (75.6 KB)





*हनुमान मन्त्र 
मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम 
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये 

धन्यबाद अनु श्री सारे शंकट हनुमान जी हरान करेंगे*

----------


## SUNIL1107

* 
बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है मित्र !*

----------


## Raman46

> * 
> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है मित्र !*


_शंकट मोचन आप के सारे बाधाओं को हरन कर लें ........

प्रेम se  एक बार फी se  काहें  बोलो जय बजरंग बाली की जय_

----------


## Sameerchand

*पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरति रूप

राम लखन सीता सहीत ह्रदय बसहु सूर भूप*

----------


## Raman46

मँगल मूरति मारुत नँदन,सकल अमँगल मूल निकँदन

----------


## Raman46

> *पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरति रूप
> 
> राम लखन सीता सहीत ह्रदय बसहु सूर भूप*


धन्यबाद आप का समीर भाई मित्र  / बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## sushilnkt

*जय बजरंग बलि की जय
आप ने हम को नहीं बुलाया भाई आप ने बजरंग बलि का सूत्र चालू किया हम को पहले क्यों नहीं बोला
यार्र लगता हे आप मेरे को मित्र नहीं मानते हो तब ही बोलते भी नहीं हो ..............
*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय बजरंग बलि की जय
> आप ने हम को नहीं बुलाया भाई आप ने बजरंग बलि का सूत्र चालू किया हम को पहले क्यों नहीं बोला
> यार्र लगता हे आप मेरे को मित्र नहीं मानते हो तब ही बोलते भी नहीं हो ..............
> *


दोस्त आप तो जान गये हो हर रोज यहा आ कर शंकट मोचन  के दरबार में हाजरी लगया लिया करेन   / सारे के सारे कष्ट हरण हो जायेगा भाई/बोलो जय बजरंग  बलि की जय

----------


## sushilnkt

> दोस्त अप तो जान गये हो हर रोज यह आ कार शंकट mochan के दरबार में हाजरी लगया लिया हारें /सारे के सारे कष्ट हरण हो जायेगा भाई/बोलो जय बजरंग  बलि की जय


जय बोल बजरंग बलि की जय
.....................................

----------


## Raman46

> जय बोल बजरंग बलि की जय
> .....................................


बोलो जय बजरंग  बलि की जय

----------


## sushilnkt

> बोलो जय बजरंग  बलि की जय


मुझे आप से बात करनी हे आप अंपनी आई दी दो gmail vali

----------


## Sameerchand

> बोलो जय बजरंग  बलि की जय


* 
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय...*

----------


## Raman46

> * 
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय...*



मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम

जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम

वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम 

श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: *जय बजरंग बलि*  :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: जय राम लाला जय जनक लाला की  :Tiranga: 

 :Globe: जय जय जय बजरंग बलि !!!!! :Globe:

----------


## Raman46

> जय राम लाला जय जनक लाला की 
> 
> जय जय जय बजरंग बलि !!!!!


शंकट मोचन आप के हर शंकट का हरन करेंगे भाई .......जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Raman46

संकटमोचन हनुमानाष्टक

।। मत्तगयन्द छन्द ।। 



बाल समय रवि भक्ष लियो तब, तीनहुं लोक भयो अँधियारो । 
ताहि सों त्रास भयो जग को, यह संकट काहु सों जात न टारो ।। 
देवन आनि करी विनती तब, छांड़ि दियो रवि कष्ट निहारो । 
को नहिं जानत है जग में कपि, संकटमोचन नाम तिहारो ।। 1 ।।

----------


## Raman46

बालि की त्रास कपीस बसै गिरि, जात महाप्रभु पंथ निहारो ।।

चौंकि महामुनि शाप दियो तब, चाहिये कौन विचार विचारो ।

कै द्घिज रुप लिवाय महाप्रभु, सो तुम दास के शोक निवारो ।। 2 ।।

----------


## Sameerchand

> बालि की त्रास कपीस बसै गिरि, जात महाप्रभु पंथ निहारो ।।
> 
> चौंकि महामुनि शाप दियो तब, चाहिये कौन विचार विचारो ।
> 
> कै द्घिज रुप लिवाय महाप्रभु, सो तुम दास के शोक निवारो ।। 2 ।।


*पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरति रूप

राम लखन सीता सहीत ह्रदय बसहु सूर भूप*

----------


## Raman46

रावण त्रास दई सिय को तब, राक्षसि सों कहि सोक निवारो ।

ताहि समय हनुमान महाप्रभु, जाय महा रजनीचर मारो । 
चाहत सीय अशोक सों आगि सु, दे प्रभु मुद्रिका सोक निवारो ।। 4 ।।

----------


## Raman46

बाण लग्यो उर लक्ष्मण के तब, प्राण तजे सुत रावण मारो । 
लै गृह वैघ सुषेन समेत, तबै गिरि द्रोण सु-बीर उपारो । 
आनि संजीवनी हाथ दई तब, लक्ष्मण के तुम प्राण उबारो ।। 5 ।।

----------


## Raman46

रावण युद्घ अजान कियो तब, नाग की फांस सबै सिरडारो । 
श्री रघुनाथ समेत सबै दल, मोह भयो यह संकट भारो । 
आनि खगेस तबै हनुमान जु, बन्धन काटि सुत्रास निवारो ।। 6 ।।

----------


## Raman46

बन्धु समेत जबै अहिरावण, लै रघुनाथ पाताल सिधारो । 
देवहिं पूजि भली विधि सों बलि, देउ सबै मिलि मंत्र विचारो । 
जाय सहाय भयो तबही, अहिरावण सैन्य समैत संहारो ।। 7 ।।

----------


## Raman46

काज किये बड़ देवन के तुम, वीर महाप्रभु देखि विचारो । 
कौन सो संकट मोर गरीब को, जो तुमसो नहिं जात है टारो । 
बेगि हरौ हनुमान महाप्रभु, जो कछु संकट होय हमारो ।। 8 ।।

----------


## Raman46

।। दोहा ।।

लाल देह लाली लसे, अरु धरि लाल लंगूर । 
बज्र देह दानव दलन, जय जय जय कपि सूर ।। 

प्रेम से एक बार बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / जय बजरंग  बलि की ............

----------


## Sameerchand

> ।। दोहा ।।
> 
> लाल देह लाली लसे, अरु धरि लाल लंगूर । 
> बज्र देह दानव दलन, जय जय जय कपि सूर ।। 
> 
> प्रेम से एक बार बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / जय बजरंग  बलि की ............



*पवनसुत हनुमान की जय...*

----------


## Raman46

> *पवनसुत हनुमान की जय...*


बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## sushilnkt

> बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की जय


चलो भाई जी आप को बजरंग बलि ने याद किया हे अपनी जगह पर 
आप जल्द ही पहुच जाये

----------


## sushilnkt

> *पवनसुत हनुमान की जय...*


पवनसुत हनुमान की जय...बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय...बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की जय


*ओ बोलो हनुमान जी की जय !*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *ओ बोलो हनुमान जी की जय !*


ओये तेरी तो मेरी फोटो चोरी कर ली आप ने तो

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत  हनुमान की जय 
जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> ओये तेरी तो मेरी फोटो चोरी कर ली आप ने तो


*क्या बात करते हो सुशील भाई , आपका इलाका तो "नीम का थाना" है | आप उसको संभालो , मेरे को कोलकाता  संभालने दो |*:)

----------


## Raman46

> ओये तेरी तो मेरी फोटो चोरी कर ली आप ने तो





> *क्या बात करते हो सुशील भाई , आपका इलाका तो "नीम का थाना" है | आप उसको संभालो , मेरे को कोलकाता  संभालने दो |*:)


दोस्त आप से विनती है यहा सूत्रा से हट कर कोई अलग वार्तालाप ना ही करें तो वेहतर .......................

बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय 
जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय 

जय बजरंग बलि तोड़ दे  दुश्मन  की कलि

----------


## Sameerchand

*पवनसूत हनुमान जी का नाम लेने से सारे दुःख दूर हो जाते हैं.....सारे दुश्मन धराशायी हो जाते हैं....

तो प्रेम बोलो पवनसूत हनुमान की जय....*

----------


## Raman46

> *पवनसूत हनुमान जी का नाम लेने से सारे दुःख दूर हो जाते हैं.....सारे दुश्मन धराशायी हो जाते हैं....
> 
> तो प्रेम बोलो पवनसूत हनुमान की जय....*


सही कहा दोस्त हमारे हनुमान जी यैसे ही हैं दुःख हरता सुख करता /

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय 

जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Raman46

_[COLOR="darkred"][प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय 
जय बजरंग बलि की  
/COLOR]__जय बजरंग बलि की _

----------


## Sameerchand

> सही कहा दोस्त हमारे हनुमान जी यैसे ही हैं दुःख हरता सुख करता /
> 
> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय 
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि


*पवनसुत हनुमान की जय..*

----------


## Raman46

> *पवनसुत हनुमान की जय..*


अगर  कोई इन्शान एक बार पवन पुत्र हनुमान के शरण में चला जाय तो उसके सारे कष्ट का निबारण हो ही जाता है अगर आप के मन में शर्धा और विस्वाश है तो/
बोलो जाय बजरंग बलि की

----------


## aawara

*जय बजरंग बलि की*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय बजरंग बलि की*


जो यह पढ़े हनुमान चालीसा ! 

होय सिद्धि साखी गौरीसा !!

तुलसी दास सदा हरि चेरा !

कीजै नाथ हृदय मँह डेरा !!

----------


## Raman46

> अगर  कोई इन्शान एक बार पवन पुत्र हनुमान के शरण में चला जाय तो उसके सारे कष्ट का निबारण हो ही जाता है अगर आप के मन में शर्धा और विस्वाश है तो/
> बोलो जाय बजरंग बलि की


बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की ,,,पवन सूत हनुमान की जय /जय सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय /

----------


## Raman46

एक बार फिर से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय /जय बजरंग बलि

----------


## Sameerchand

> एक बार फिर से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय /जय बजरंग बलि


*पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरति रूप

राम लखन सीता सहीत ह्रदय बसहु सूर भूप*

----------


## Raman46

> *पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरति रूप
> 
> राम लखन सीता सहीत ह्रदय बसहु सूर भूप*


राम नाम लड्डू गोपाल नाम घी हरी नाम मिश्री घोर घोर पी

बोलो जय बजरंग बली कि

----------


## MR.Arjun

पवन तनय संकट हरण मंगल मूरति रूप

राम लखन सीता सहीत ह्रदय बसहु सूर भूप

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय 

जय बजरंग बलि तोड़ दे दुश्मन की कलि

----------


## MR.Arjun

शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> *पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय..................................*..


शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /
*जय बजरंग बलि की जय*

----------


## Raman46

> शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /
> *जय बजरंग बलि की जय*


*शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /*जय बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

ऐसी अच्छी कड़ी को /सूत्र को मिटाना गलत बात है ,
और देखो कैसी विडम्बना है की मंगलवार के दिन ही इस 
हनुमान जी के सूत्र को इस प्यारी श्रंखला को मिटाने के लिए कहा जा रहा है,
सावधान .....सावधान..............
कोई भी इस सूत्र को मिटाने की सोचना भी मत.
वह बहुत पाप के भागी बनेंगे, सो कृपया पाप न कमाएँ.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

lor12v.jpg (75.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

mountain-in-hanuman-hand.jpg (41.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

maruthi-nandana.jpg (75.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*


lor14h.jpg (76.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

hanuman-wallpapers-free.jpg (93.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

lord-hanuman.jpg (96.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

pancha-muha-heramba.jpg (45.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

pancha-mukha-hanuman.jpg (32.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

panchmukhi-hanuman-rare-photo.jpg (96.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

ramahanuman.jpg (101.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

rama-sita-hanuman-images.jpg (100.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

----------


## shakti36

अनु जी मित्र लगता है आपने  सूत्राधार की ऊपर की पंक्ति पढ़ी नही / उन्होंने इसे फिर से चालू रखने की घोषना   कर चुके हैं ,तभी तो कहा गया है 
*  एक बार प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र हनुमान ही जय* 
   जय बजरग बलि की

----------


## Sameerchand

*अन्जनी गर्भ सम्भूतोवायु पुत्रों महावल। 

कुमारो वृह्मïचारिश्च हनुमन्ताय नमोनम:*

----------


## Sameerchand

आन्जनेय नन्दन श्री बजरंग बली के विषय में गोस्वामी श्री तुलसीदास जी ने हनुमान चालीसा में जो, चारो जुग परताप तुम्हारा का उल्लेख किया है।

आइये - इसी विषय पर विचार करते हैं कि श्री मारूत नन्दन सतयुग त्रेता द्वापर और कलयुग में कब-कब कहाँ-कहाँ, किस-किस, स्वरूप में किन-किन चरित्रों से युक्त थे। सर्वप्रथम, सतयुग की चर्चा करते हैं। इस युग में पवन पुत्र भगवान श्री शंकर के स्वरूप से विश्व में अवस्थित थे, तभी तो इन्हें (रूद्रावतार) शिव स्वरूप लिखा और कहा गया है।गौस्वामी श्री तुलसीदास जी ने हनुमान चालीसा में ही शंकर सुवन केसरी नन्दन कह कर सम्बोधित किया है, अरे इतना ही नहीं जब-जब भगवान श्री शंकर शैल नया को रामकथा सुनाते हैं। और उस राम चरित्र में जहाँ कहीं भी श्री हनुमान जी का चरित्र आता है, तब-तब भोलेनाथ स्वयं सावधान होकर और मन को भी समाहित करके श्री हनुमान जी का चरित्र कहते हैं, उस की एक झलक देखिए

----------


## Sameerchand

*। सावधान पुनि मन कर शंकर। लागे कहन कथा अति सुन्दर॥*

इस चोपाई का यह प्रसंग लंका दहन का है। लंका दहन के बाद श्री हनुमान जी महाराज प्रभु श्री राघवेन्द्र सरकार के चरणों में वन्दन करते हैं, और प्रभु उनको  हृदय से लगाते हैं, तब भोले नाथ कितने प्रसन्न हो जाते हैं, उसकी झलक उक्त चोपाई में दिखाई पड़ती हैं। और भी-देखिए ऋष्यमूक पर्वत के मैदानी भाग में जब प्रथम वार राम और लक्ष्मण के साथ में श्री हनुमान जी का मिलन होता है, तब प्रभु के द्वारा अपना परिचय देने पर श्री केसरी नन्दन उनके पावन पगों में जब गिरते हैं, तो फिर भोलेनाथ गिरिजा से कह ही तो उठते हैं।

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रभु पहिचान गहेउ पहि चरना। से सुख उमा जाहिं नहिं वरना॥* 

इस प्रकार के अपने स्वरूप का वर्णन भोले नाथ पार्वती से करते हैं। अत: यह प्रमाणित है कि श्री हनुमान जी सतयुग में शिवरूप में रहते हैं। त्रेतायुग : त्रेतायुग में तो पवन पुत्र श्रीराम जी की छाया हैं। इनके बिना सम्पूर्ण चरित्र पूर्ण होता ही नहीं श्रीराम जी भरत जी, सीता जी, सुग्रीव, विभिषण आदि और सम्पूर्ण कपि मण्डल और कोई भी उनके ऋण से मुक्त अर्थात उऋण नहीं हो सकता इस प्रकार त्रेतायुग में तो हनुमान जी साक्षात विराजमान है।

----------


## Raman46

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय 
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि तोड़ दे दुश्मन की कलि





> *महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*
> 
> ऐसी अच्छी कड़ी को /सूत्र को मिटाना गलत बात है ,
> और देखो कैसी विडम्बना है की मंगलवार के दिन ही इस 
> हनुमान जी के सूत्र को इस प्यारी श्रंखला को मिटाने के लिए कहा जा रहा है,
> सावधान .....सावधान..............
> कोई भी इस सूत्र को मिटाने की सोचना भी मत.
> वह बहुत पाप के भागी बनेंगे, सो कृपया पाप न कमाएँ.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.


_ सूत्रा पर  फिर से पोस्टिंग की इजाजत दे चूका हूँ अपना पोस्टिंग कर के /. शायद बीना  देखे अपना मत प्रकट कर दिए  आप / सव्ध्ने रखे कुछ भी कहने से पहले / हनुमान जी आप ko   सुवुधि दें / एक और   बात अनु श्री ये लाल पिला करके खुद अपने पर ही क्यों ले रही है / चतुर होना तो thik  है पर हर जगह करने पर गलत भी हो जाता है जैसा यहाँ हुआ / आशा करूँगा धयान देंगी /_                                      बिलों पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय 
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि तोड़ दे दुश्मन की कलि





> *महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*
> 
> ऐसी अच्छी कड़ी को /सूत्र को मिटाना गलत बात है ,
> और देखो कैसी विडम्बना है की मंगलवार के दिन ही इस 
> हनुमान जी के सूत्र को इस प्यारी श्रंखला को मिटाने के लिए कहा जा रहा है,
> सावधान .....सावधान..............
> कोई भी इस सूत्र को मिटाने की सोचना भी मत.
> वह बहुत पाप के भागी बनेंगे, सो कृपया पाप न कमाएँ.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.





> *प्रभु पहिचान गहेउ पहि चरना। से सुख उमा जाहिं नहिं वरना॥* 
> 
> इस प्रकार के अपने स्वरूप का वर्णन भोले नाथ पार्वती से करते हैं। अत: यह प्रमाणित है कि श्री हनुमान जी सतयुग में शिवरूप में रहते हैं। त्रेतायुग : त्रेतायुग में तो पवन पुत्र श्रीराम जी की छाया हैं। इनके बिना सम्पूर्ण चरित्र पूर्ण होता ही नहीं श्रीराम जी भरत जी, सीता जी, सुग्रीव, विभिषण आदि और सम्पूर्ण कपि मण्डल और कोई भी उनके ऋण से मुक्त अर्थात उऋण नहीं हो सकता इस प्रकार त्रेतायुग में तो हनुमान जी साक्षात विराजमान है।




                                       शुक्रिया  दोस्त आप को  शुत्रा भ्रमण के लिए धन्यबाद 



                                                 जय बजरग बलि की

----------


## Sameerchand

*द्वापरयुग :* द्वापर युग में श्री बजरंग बली अर्जुन के रथ पर विराजित हैं, इसका बड़ा ही सुन्दर प्रसंग है। महाभारत के अनुसार द्रोपदी के समीप में रहने का पांचों पाण्डवों को योगश्वर श्रीकृष्ण ने एक-एक वर्ष का समय निर्धारित किया था, साथ में ये शर्त भी रखी थी कि यदि एक भाई के समय दूसरा कोई जाता है तो उसे बारह वर्ष का वनवास भोगना पड़ेगा, और यह वनवास अर्जुन को ही युधिष्ठिर के समय द्रोपदी के समीप जाने पर मिला, और उस समय में अर्जुन ने तीर्थों में ही पर्यटन अधिक किया। इसी प्रकार एक बार किसी तीर्थ में अकस्मात ही अर्जुन का हनुमान जी से मिलन हो जाता है। और भक्त जब भक्त से मिलता है तो निश्चय ही भागवत चर्चा प्रारम्भ हो जाती है। तभी हनुमान जी से अर्जुन ने पुछा अरे राम और रावण के युद्घ के समय तो आप थे। हनुमान जी बोले में केवल उपस्थित ही नहीं था किन्तु युद्घ भी कर रहा था। तभी अर्जुन ने कहा आपके स्वामी मर्यादा पुरूषोत्तम श्रीराम तो बड़े ही श्रेष्ठ धनुषधारी थे फिर उन्हें समुद्र पार जाने के लिए पत्थरों का सेतू बनवाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी, यदि में वहाँ उपस्थित होता तो समुद्र पर वाणों का पुल बना देता जिससे आपका पूरा वानर दल पार होता। तभी श्रीहनुमान जी ने कहा असम्भव, वाणों का पुल वहाँ पर कोई काम नहीं कर पाता। हमारा यदि एक भी वानर चढ़ता तो वाणों का पुल छिन्न-भिन्न हो जाता। अर्जुन ने कहा नहीं, देखो ये सामने सरोवर हैं, में उस पर बाणों के पुल का निर्माण करता हूँ, आप इस पर चढ़ कर सरोवर को पार कर जाओगे, यदि आपके चलने से पुल टूट जायेगा तो में अग्रि में प्रवेश कर जाऊंगा, और यदि नहीं टूटता है तो आपको अग्रि में प्रवेश करना पड़ेगा। हनुमान जी बोले मुझे स्वीकार है। तब अर्जुन ने अपने प्रचंड वाणों से पुल तैयार कर दिया। जब तक पुल बन कर तैयार नहीं हुआ तब तक तो हनुमानजी अपने लघु रूप में ही रहे,लेकिन पुल के वन जाने पर हनुमान जी महाराज ने अपना रूप भी उसी समय का सा कर लिया। जैसा श्री तुलसीदास जी ने राम चरित मानस में वर्णन किया है।

----------


## Sameerchand

*कलियुग - कलियुग में श्री हनुमान जी महाराज यत्र-यत्र रघुनाथ कीर्तन तत्र कृत मस्तकान्जलि।  वाष्प वारि परिपूर्ण लोचनं मारूतिं नमत राक्षसान्तक॥

कलियुग में जहाँ-जहाँ भगवान श्रीराम की कथा कीर्तन इत्यादि होते हैं। वहाँ हनुमान जी गुप्त रूप में विराजमान रहते हैं। सीताजी के वचनों के अनुसार - 

अजर अमर गुन निधि सुत होऊ।। करहु बहुत रघुनायक छोऊ॥*

----------


## Sameerchand

हनुमान जी महाराज कलियुग में गन्धमादन पर्वत पर निवास करते हैं ऐसा श्रीमद भागवत में वर्णन आता है। अत्यन्त बलशाली, परम पराक्रमी, जितेन्द्रिय, ज्ञानियों में आग्रगण्य तथा भगवान् राम के अनन्य-भक्त श्रीहनुमान जी का जीवन भारतीय जनता के लिए सदा से प्ररेणादायक रहा है। वे वीरता की साक्षात् प्रतिमा है एवं शक्ति तथा बल-पराक्रम की जीवन्त मूर्ति। देश-देशान्तर विजयिनी भारतीय मल्ल-विद्या के यही आराध्य है, इष्टï है। आप कभी अखाड़ों में जाएं तो वहाँ आपको किसी दीवार के आले में या छोटे -मोटे मन्दिर में प्रतिष्ठिïत महावीर की प्रतिमा अवश्य मिलेगी। उनके चरणों का स्पर्श और नाम स्मरण करके ही पहलवान अपना कार्य शुरू करते हैं।

----------


## Sameerchand

जब भारत-भू पर मुस्लिम-साम्राज्य की काली घटाएं छा गई थी, चारों और अल्ला हों अकबर का ही गर्जन सुनाई देता था, उस समय प्रात: स्मरणीय श्री गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी महाराज ने हनुमान-चालीसा, हनुमान-बाहुक, संकटमोचनादि रचनाओं द्वारा निष्प्राण हिन्दु-जाति की नसों में प्राण फूंकते हुए स्वयं भी काशीपुरी में संकट-मोचन हनुमान की स्थापना की और अपने भक्तों द्वारा भी स्थान-स्थान पर हनुमत्पूजा का प्रचार कराया। औरंगजेब काल में उन्हीं के आदर्श पर छत्रपति शिवाजी ने दश-दश कोश की दूरी पर हनुमान मन्दिर की स्थापना कर उन्हीं मारूती-नन्दन के नेतृत्व में वहां अखाड़े और दुर्गा की स्थापना की थी।

----------


## Sameerchand

यही अखाड़े आगे चलकर हिन्दु-धर्म संरक्षा के गढ़ बने और इन्हीं की सहायता से भारत से यवन-साम्राज्य का कलंक धोया जा सकता। आज भी आप दक्षिण में जाइये तो ग्राम-ग्राम में आपको ग्राम-रक्षक के रूप में हनुमान जी की मूर्ति स्थापना हुई मिलेगी, जिसे ग्राम-मारूत कहा जाता है। युद्घप्रिय महाराष्टï जाति के हनुमान जी परम आराध्य हैं, आज भी वहां हनुमत्पूजा का बड़ा प्रचार है। वीरता में हनुमान जी का कोई सानी नहीं। ये कारण है कि भारत-सरकार भी सर्वोत्कृष्टï वीरता-पूर्ण कार्य के लिये महावीर चक्र नामक स्वर्ण-पदक ही प्रदान करती है। भारत इतिहास के सर्वोत्कृष्टï योद्घा अर्जुन ने अतुल पराक्रम के नाते इन्हें ही अपने रथ की ध्वजा पर स्थान दिया था।

----------


## Sameerchand

हनुमान जी केवल धीर-वीर ही नहीं है। भगवान श्रीराम के चरणों को स्पर्श करता हुआ उनका दिव्य रूप, उनकी उत्कट स्वामि-भक्त, अनन्य-निष्ठï और प्रशंसनीय विनय का जीता-जागता चित्र है। उन जैसी अनन्य-भक्ति संसार में विरले जनों को ही प्राप्त होती है। यदि मनुष्य पूर्ण श्रद्घा और विश्वास से इनका आश्रय ग्रहण कर लें तो फिर तुलसीदास जी की भांति उसे राम-दर्शन होने में देर नहीं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> _ सूत्रा पर  फिर से पोस्टिंग की इजाजत दे चूका हूँ अपना पोस्टिंग कर के /. शायद बीना  देखे अपना मत प्रकट कर दिए  आप / सव्ध्ने रखे कुछ भी कहने से पहले / हनुमान जी आप ko   सुवुधि दें / एक और   बात अनु श्री ये लाल पिला करके खुद अपने पर ही क्यों ले रही है / चतुर होना तो thik  है पर हर जगह करने पर गलत भी हो जाता है जैसा यहाँ हुआ / आशा करूँगा धयान देंगी /_                                      बिलों पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय


मित्र सारे सूत्र फोरम के है, एक बार सूत्र मंच पे आ गया तो वो सूत्रधार्क का नहीं फोरम की संपत्ति है, सूत्र मैं पोस्टिंग की इज़्ज़ाज़्त केवल फोरम देता है, सदस्यों को ये अधिकार नहीं है ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र सारे सूत्र फोरम के है, एक बार सूत्र मंच पे आ गया तो वो सूत्रधार्क का नहीं फोरम की संपत्ति है, सूत्र मैं पोस्टिंग की इज़्ज़ाज़्त केवल फोरम देता है, सदस्यों को ये अधिकार नहीं है ॥


यह है ठीक बात ....................

----------


## amol05

:speaker::bell:*आरती हनुमान लला की* :bell:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हनुमान जी केवल धीर-वीर ही नहीं है। भगवान श्रीराम के चरणों को स्पर्श करता हुआ उनका दिव्य रूप, उनकी उत्कट स्वामि-भक्त, अनन्य-निष्ठï और प्रशंसनीय विनय का जीता-जागता चित्र है। उन जैसी अनन्य-भक्ति संसार में विरले जनों को ही प्राप्त होती है। यदि मनुष्य पूर्ण श्रद्घा और विश्वास से इनका आश्रय ग्रहण कर लें तो फिर तुलसीदास जी की भांति उसे राम-दर्शन होने में देर नहीं।


बहुत अचा लिखा है आपने सौरभ जी ........धन्यवाद , अनु.

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र सारे सूत्र फोरम के है, एक बार सूत्र मंच पे आ गया तो वो सूत्रधार्क का नहीं फोरम की संपत्ति है, सूत्र मैं पोस्टिंग की इज़्ज़ाज़्त केवल फोरम देता है, सदस्यों को ये अधिकार नहीं है ॥





> यह है ठीक बात ....................


क्यों बिना सिर पैर की बात करते  हो क्या इतना भी पता नही है की ये सूत्रा बंद कब हुआ था ? मैं sutraधार हूँ maine खुद  ही बंद करने की बात कही ठी /  मगर बंद नही हुआ .maine  खुद इसे दुबारा से अपनी पहली पोस्टिं करके दोस्तों ko भी पोस्ट करने की आग्रह किया है /यतः कहना छठा हूँ is तरह की विरोधी पोस्ट से वाज आओ / धन्यबाद /समझ गए होंगे /

----------


## Raman46

*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय* 

   जय बजरंग बलि की

----------


## Raman46

*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय* 

 जय बजरंग बलि की

----------


## Kamal Ji

> :speaker::bell:*आरती हनुमान लला की* :bell:


अमोल जी आप हमेशा अनमोल करते हैं.....अनु.

----------


## Sameerchand

गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी ने -

*जो यह पढ़े हनुमान चालीसा।  होई सिद्घि साखी गौरीशा॥*

-जैस यह प्रबल उक्ति अपने अनुभव के आधार पर ही कही है, केवल तुक मिलाने मात्र के लिए रहीं।

----------


## Raman46

> गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी ने -
> 
> *जो यह पढ़े हनुमान चालीसा।  होई सिद्घि साखी गौरीशा॥*
> 
> -जैस यह प्रबल उक्ति अपने अनुभव के आधार पर ही कही है, केवल तुक मिलाने मात्र के लिए रहीं।


*राम राम भाई जय श्री राम* 


*कहाबत है दोस्त : वए वाम विधि फिरही सुभाऊ /*


सद  वुधि दें सब को 
बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय 
जय बजरंग बलि की

----------


## Raman46

> :speaker::bell:*आरती हनुमान लला की* :bell:


*शुक्रिया  अमोल जी भाई राम  राम* 
बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय

----------


## Sameerchand

> *द्वापरयुग :* द्वापर युग में श्री बजरंग बली अर्जुन के रथ पर विराजित हैं, इसका बड़ा ही सुन्दर प्रसंग है। महाभारत के अनुसार द्रोपदी के समीप में रहने का पांचों पाण्डवों को योगश्वर श्रीकृष्ण ने एक-एक वर्ष का समय निर्धारित किया था, साथ में ये शर्त भी रखी थी कि यदि एक भाई के समय दूसरा कोई जाता है तो उसे बारह वर्ष का वनवास भोगना पड़ेगा, और यह वनवास अर्जुन को ही युधिष्ठिर के समय द्रोपदी के समीप जाने पर मिला, और उस समय में अर्जुन ने तीर्थों में ही पर्यटन अधिक किया। इसी प्रकार एक बार किसी तीर्थ में अकस्मात ही अर्जुन का हनुमान जी से मिलन हो जाता है। और भक्त जब भक्त से मिलता है तो निश्चय ही भागवत चर्चा प्रारम्भ हो जाती है। तभी हनुमान जी से अर्जुन ने पुछा अरे राम और रावण के युद्घ के समय तो आप थे। हनुमान जी बोले में केवल उपस्थित ही नहीं था किन्तु युद्घ भी कर रहा था। तभी अर्जुन ने कहा आपके स्वामी मर्यादा पुरूषोत्तम श्रीराम तो बड़े ही श्रेष्ठ धनुषधारी थे फिर उन्हें समुद्र पार जाने के लिए पत्थरों का सेतू बनवाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी, यदि में वहाँ उपस्थित होता तो समुद्र पर वाणों का पुल बना देता जिससे आपका पूरा वानर दल पार होता। तभी श्रीहनुमान जी ने कहा असम्भव, वाणों का पुल वहाँ पर कोई काम नहीं कर पाता। हमारा यदि एक भी वानर चढ़ता तो वाणों का पुल छिन्न-भिन्न हो जाता। अर्जुन ने कहा नहीं, देखो ये सामने सरोवर हैं, में उस पर बाणों के पुल का निर्माण करता हूँ, आप इस पर चढ़ कर सरोवर को पार कर जाओगे, यदि आपके चलने से पुल टूट जायेगा तो में अग्रि में प्रवेश कर जाऊंगा, और यदि नहीं टूटता है तो आपको अग्रि में प्रवेश करना पड़ेगा। हनुमान जी बोले मुझे स्वीकार है। तब अर्जुन ने अपने प्रचंड वाणों से पुल तैयार कर दिया। जब तक पुल बन कर तैयार नहीं हुआ तब तक तो हनुमानजी अपने लघु रूप में ही रहे,लेकिन पुल के वन जाने पर हनुमान जी महाराज ने अपना रूप भी उसी समय का सा कर लिया। जैसा श्री तुलसीदास जी ने राम चरित मानस में वर्णन किया है।


*कनक भूदरा कार शरीरा।  समय भयंकर अति वल वीरा॥ और ऐसी ही झाँकी इस श्*लोक में दिखाई देती हैं। उल्लंघ्य सिधो: सलिलं सलीलांय: शोक कन्हिं जनकात्म जाया।

आदाय ते नैव ददाह लंकाम्। नमामि तं प्रान्जिलि रान्जनेयं॥*

----------


## Sameerchand

हाँ तो रामजी का स्मरण करके हनुमान जी महाराज उस वाणों के पुल पर चढ़ गए। पहला पग रखते ही पुल सारा का सारा डगमगाने लगा, दूसरा पैर रखते ही चरमराया, किन्तु पुल टूटा नहीं तीसरा पैर रखते ही सरोवर के जल में खून ही खून हो गया। तभी श्री हनुमान जी महाराज पुल से नीचे उतर आए और अर्जुन से कहा कि अग्रि तैयार करो। अग्रि प्रज्वलित हुई, वैसे अग्रि में इतनी शक्ति नहीं कि श्रीहनुमान जी महाराज को जला सके जैसे ही हनुमान जी महाराज अग्रि में कूदने चले वैसे लीला पुरूषोत्तम श्रीकृष्ण प्रकट हो गए और बोले ठहरो। तभी अर्जुन और हनुमान ने प्रणाम किया। इस पर प्रभु ने कहा क्या वाद विवाद चल रहा है बताओ। इस पर हनुमान जी ने सारा प्रसंग सुनाया। तब सब प्रसंग सुनने के पश्चात प्रभु ने कहा आपका तीसरा चरण पुल पर पड़ा। उस समय में कछुआ बनकर पुल के नीचे लेटा हुआ था। हनुमान के पैर रखते ही मेरे कछुआ रूप से  भी रक्त निकल गया। यह सुनकर हनुमान को काफी कष्ट हुआ और उनहोंने  क्षमा मांगी। मैं तो बड़ा अपराधी निकला, मेरा ये अपराध कैसे दूर हो तब दयालु प्रभु ने कहा ये सब मेरी इच्छा से हुआ है। आप मन खिन्न मत करो। और मेरी आज्ञा है, कि तुम अर्जुन के रथ और ध्वजा पर स्थान ग्रहण करो। इसलिये द्वापर में श्री हनुमान जी महाराज अर्जुन के ध्वजा पर स्थिति है। ये द्वापर का प्रसंग रहा।

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## lesbo neha

अच्छा सूत्र है ................

----------


## Sameerchand

*कलियुग - कलियुग में श्री हनुमान जी महाराज यत्र-यत्र रघुनाथ कीर्तन तत्र कृत मस्तकान्जलि।  वाष्प वारि परिपूर्ण लोचनं मारूतिं नमत राक्षसान्तक॥

कलियुग में जहाँ-जहाँ भगवान श्रीराम की कथा कीर्तन इत्यादि होते हैं। वहाँ हनुमान जी गुप्त रूप में विराजमान रहते हैं। सीताजी के वचनों के अनुसार - 

अजर अमर गुन निधि सुत होऊ।। करहु बहुत रघुनायक छोऊ॥*

----------


## Raman46

> *कलियुग - कलियुग में श्री हनुमान जी महाराज यत्र-यत्र रघुनाथ कीर्तन तत्र कृत मस्तकान्जलि।  वाष्प वारि परिपूर्ण लोचनं मारूतिं नमत राक्षसान्तक॥
> 
> कलियुग में जहाँ-जहाँ भगवान श्रीराम की कथा कीर्तन इत्यादि होते हैं। वहाँ हनुमान जी गुप्त रूप में विराजमान रहते हैं। सीताजी के वचनों के अनुसार - 
> 
> अजर अमर गुन निधि सुत होऊ।। करहु बहुत रघुनायक छोऊ॥*


दुनियां चले ना श्री राम के बिना ,राम जी चालेना हनुमान के बिना 



jay बजरगं बलि

----------


## Raman46

> *जय बजरंग बली* 
> 
> श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।
> 
> बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।
> 
> बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।
> 
> बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।
> ...


*शुक्रिया दोस्त आप का* 
*jay bajarang बलि*

----------


## Raman46

*हनुमान मन्त्र 
मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम 
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये 

*

----------


## Raman46

> *दोस्तों, हनुमान जी राम जी के अनन्य और परम भक्त थे. पर आप लोगो को ये बात जान कर आश्चर्य होगा की एक बार हनुमान जी भी अपने स्वामी श्री राम के खिलाफ खड़े हो गए थे. उन्होंने राम से युद्ध तो नहीं किया परन्तु राम के किये हर एक वर को विफल कर दिया था. हुआ कुछ यु, श्री राम के पास हनुमान जी काफी समय से थे, ऐसे में राम ने हनुमान से कहा की " हनुमान, आप अपनी माता अंजना को भी थोडा समय दे. उनके प्रति भी आपका कर्त्तव्य है." राम जी की आज्ञा से हनुमान जी अपनी माता के पास चले गए. हनुमान जी के जाने के बाद श्री राम के पास एक ऋषि आये औए उन से एक आतताई का वध कर उनकी रक्षा करने को कहा. राम ने उस ऋषि को वचन दे दिया. उधर वो आतताई माता अंजना की शरण में चला गया और माता अंजना ने भी उसको उसकी रक्षा का वचन दे दिया, जो की हनुमान जी के जिम्मे आ गया. जब श्री राम उस आतताई को ढूंढते हुए वह पर पहुचे तो पाया की वो आतताई हनुमान की शरण में है. ऐसे में श्री राम ने उस आतताई को उन्हें शौपने को कहा, परन्तु हनुमान जी ने मना के दिया ये कह कर की मैंने अपनी माता को वचन दिया है की इसकी मै रक्षा करूँगा. ऐसे में दोनों में युद्ध छिड़ गई, जो बाद में ऋषि ने राम को अपने वचन से मुक्त कर के रोका. क्योकि दोनों में से न तो कोई जित सकता था और न ही हार सकता था.
> इस कहानी से हमे ये सिख मिलती है की अपने शरण में आये हुए की हार कीमत पर रक्षा करना हमारा धर्म बन जाता है. अपने शरण में आये हुए की मदद करना और उसके मदद करने के लिए अपने प्राण नौछावर कर देना ही सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म है और ये मै नहीं कह रहा, ये हमारे इतिहास जो आप त्रेता युग में देख या द्वापर युग में के महानुभावो ने कर के बताया है. हिन्दू धर्म जैसा महँ धर्म न ही तो कोई हुआ है और न ही कभी होगा. परन्तु उसमे इनती साडी अशुद्धिय और और इतने सारे भ्रमजाल आ गए है, जिसकी वजह से yah महँ धर्म एक भ्रमजाल जैसा बन गया है, और हम से अपने सही धर्म से भटक गए है हिन्दू धर्म से तो क्या हम तो मानव धर्म से भी विमुख हो गए है. इसी वजह से मै आप सब से एक निवेदन करता हु की सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म को पहचाने और उसका पालन करे.*


* 
शुक्रिया दोस्त धन्यबाद 

हनुमान मन्त्र 
मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम 
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये*

----------


## Raman46

*हनुमान मन्त्र* 
*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम*
*जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम*
*वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम* 
*श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये*

----------


## Raman46

> अच्छा सूत्र है ................


 

शुक्रिया आप को नेहा जी धन्यबाद 

*:bell:*
शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

*हनुमान मन्त्र* 
*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम*
*जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम*
*वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम* 
*श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये* 
*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र  हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

*हनुमान मन्त्र* 
*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम*
*जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम*
*वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम* 
*श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये* 
*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र  हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

*हनुमान मन्त्र* 
*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम*
*जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम*
*वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम* 
*श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये* 
*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र  हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

*हनुमान मन्त्र* 
*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम*
*जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम*
*वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम* 
*श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये* 

*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र  हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=aawara;330129]*जय बजरंग बली* 
*
श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।

बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।

बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।

बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।


जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर । जय कपीस तिहुं लोग उजागर ।।

रामदूत अतुलित बल धामा । अंजनि पुत्र पवनसुत नामा ।।

महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी । कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी ।।

कंचन बरन विराज सुवेसा । कानन कुण्डल कुंचित केसा ।।

हाथ वज्र औ ध्वजा विराजै । कांधे मूंज जनेऊ साजै ।।

शंकर सुवन केसरी नन्दन । तेज प्रताप महा जगवन्दन ।।

विघावान गुणी अति चातुर । राम काज करिबे को आतुर ।।

प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया । राम लखन सीता मन बसिया ।।

सूक्ष्म रुप धरि सियहिं दिखावा । विकट रुप धरि लंक जरावा ।।

भीम रुप धरि असुर संहारे । रामचन्द्रजी के काज संवारे ।।

लाय संजीवन लखन जियाये । श्री रघुवीर हरषि उर लाये ।।

रघुपति कीन्हीं बहुत बड़ाई । तुम मम प्रिय भरतहि सम भाई ।।

सहस बदन तुम्हरो यश गावै । अस कहि श्री पति कंठ लगावै ।।

सनकादिक ब्रहादि मुनीसा । नारद सारद सहित अहीसा ।।

यह कुबेर दिकपाल जहां ते । कवि कोबिद कहि सके कहां ते ।।

तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहिं कीन्हा । राम मिलाय राजपद दीन्हा ।।

तुम्हरो मन्त्र विभीषन माना । लंकेश्वर भये सब जग जाना ।।

जुग सहस्त्र योजन पर भानू । लाल्यो ताहि मधुर फल जानू ।।

प्रभु मुद्रिका मेलि मुख माही । जलधि लांघि गए अचरज नाहीं ।।

दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते । सुगम अनुग्रह तुम्हरे तेते ।।

राम दुआरे तुम रखवारे । होत न आज्ञा बिनु पैसारे ।।

सब सुख लहै तुम्हारी सरना । तुम रक्षक काहू को डरना ।।

आपन तेज सम्हारो आपै । तीनों लोक हांक ते कांपै ।।

भूत पिशाच निकट नहिं आवै । महाबीर जब नाम सुनावै ।।

नासै रोग हरै सब पीरा । जपत निरन्तर हनुमत बीरा ।।

संकट ते हनुमान छुड़ावै । मन कर्म वचन ध्यान जो लावै ।।

सब पर राम तपस्वी राजा । तिनके काज सकल तुम साजा ।।

और मनोरथ जो कोई लावै । सोइ अमित जीवन फल पावै ।।

चारों जुग परताप तुम्हारा । है परसिद्घ जगत उजियारा ।।

साधु सन्त के तुम रखवारे । असुर निकन्दन राम दुलारे ।।

अष्ट सिद्घि नवनिधि के दाता । अस वर दीन जानकी माता ।।

राम रसायन तुम्हरे पासा । सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा ।।

तुम्हरे भजन राम को पावै । जनम जनम के दुख बिसरावै ।।

अन्तकाल रघुबर पुर जाई । जहाँ जन्म हरि-भक्त कहाई ।।

और देवता चित्त न धरई । हनुमत सेई सर्व सुख करई ।।

संकट कटै मिटै सब पीरा । जो सुमिरै हनुमत बलबीरा ।।

जय जय जय हनुमान गुसांई । कृपा करहु गुरुदेव की नाई ।।

जो शत बार पाठ कर सोई । छूटहिं बंदि महासुख होई ।।

जो यह पढ़ै हनुमान चालीसा । होय सिद्घि साखी गौरीसा ।।

तुलसीदास सदा हरि चेरा । कीजै नाथ हृदय महं डेरा ।।

।। दोहा ।।

पवनतनय संकट हरन, मंगल मूरति रुप ।

राम लखन सीता सहित, हृदय बसहु सुर भूप ।।[/QUOTE*]


*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये

बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

> बोल सिया पति राम चन्द्र महाराज की.......
> जय ।


* 
बोलो 
जय बजरंग बलि की*

----------


## mr.manohar

> * 
> बोलो 
> जय बजरंग बलि की*


*जय बजरंग बली 

श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।

बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।

बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।

बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।


जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर । जय कपीस तिहुं लोग उजागर ।।

रामदूत अतुलित बल धामा । अंजनि पुत्र पवनसुत नामा ।।

महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी । कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी ।।

कंचन बरन विराज सुवेसा । कानन कुण्डल कुंचित केसा ।।

हाथ वज्र औ ध्वजा विराजै । कांधे मूंज जनेऊ साजै ।।

शंकर सुवन केसरी नन्दन । तेज प्रताप महा जगवन्दन ।।

विघावान गुणी अति चातुर । राम काज करिबे को आतुर ।।

प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया । राम लखन सीता मन बसिया ।।

सूक्ष्म रुप धरि सियहिं दिखावा । विकट रुप धरि लंक जरावा ।।

भीम रुप धरि असुर संहारे । रामचन्द्रजी के काज संवारे ।।

लाय संजीवन लखन जियाये । श्री रघुवीर हरषि उर लाये ।।

रघुपति कीन्हीं बहुत बड़ाई । तुम मम प्रिय भरतहि सम भाई ।।

सहस बदन तुम्हरो यश गावै । अस कहि श्री पति कंठ लगावै ।।

सनकादिक ब्रहादि मुनीसा । नारद सारद सहित अहीसा ।।

यह कुबेर दिकपाल जहां ते । कवि कोबिद कहि सके कहां ते ।।

तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहिं कीन्हा । राम मिलाय राजपद दीन्हा ।।

तुम्हरो मन्त्र विभीषन माना । लंकेश्वर भये सब जग जाना ।।

जुग सहस्त्र योजन पर भानू । लाल्यो ताहि मधुर फल जानू ।।

प्रभु मुद्रिका मेलि मुख माही । जलधि लांघि गए अचरज नाहीं ।।

दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते । सुगम अनुग्रह तुम्हरे तेते ।।

राम दुआरे तुम रखवारे । होत न आज्ञा बिनु पैसारे ।।

सब सुख लहै तुम्हारी सरना । तुम रक्षक काहू को डरना ।।

आपन तेज सम्हारो आपै । तीनों लोक हांक ते कांपै ।।

भूत पिशाच निकट नहिं आवै । महाबीर जब नाम सुनावै ।।

नासै रोग हरै सब पीरा । जपत निरन्तर हनुमत बीरा ।।

संकट ते हनुमान छुड़ावै । मन कर्म वचन ध्यान जो लावै ।।

सब पर राम तपस्वी राजा । तिनके काज सकल तुम साजा ।।

और मनोरथ जो कोई लावै । सोइ अमित जीवन फल पावै ।।

चारों जुग परताप तुम्हारा । है परसिद्घ जगत उजियारा ।।

साधु सन्त के तुम रखवारे । असुर निकन्दन राम दुलारे ।।

अष्ट सिद्घि नवनिधि के दाता । अस वर दीन जानकी माता ।।

राम रसायन तुम्हरे पासा । सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा ।।

तुम्हरे भजन राम को पावै । जनम जनम के दुख बिसरावै ।।

अन्तकाल रघुबर पुर जाई । जहाँ जन्म हरि-भक्त कहाई ।।

और देवता चित्त न धरई । हनुमत सेई सर्व सुख करई ।।

संकट कटै मिटै सब पीरा । जो सुमिरै हनुमत बलबीरा ।।

जय जय जय हनुमान गुसांई । कृपा करहु गुरुदेव की नाई ।।

जो शत बार पाठ कर सोई । छूटहिं बंदि महासुख होई ।।

जो यह पढ़ै हनुमान चालीसा । होय सिद्घि साखी गौरीसा ।।

तुलसीदास सदा हरि चेरा । कीजै नाथ हृदय महं डेरा ।।

।। दोहा ।।

पवनतनय संकट हरन, मंगल मूरति रुप ।

राम लखन सीता सहित, हृदय बसहु सुर भूप ।।[/QUOTE]


मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये

बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## mr.manohar

*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये

बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

*श्लोक :*
** शान्तं शाश्वतमप्रमेयमनघ   निर्वाणशान्तिप्र  ं
ब्रह्माशम्भुफणीन  द्रसेव्यमनिशं वेदान्तवेद्यं विभुम्*।
रामाख्यं जगदीश्वरं सुरगुरुं मायामनुष्यं हरिं
वन्देऽहं करुणाकरं रघुवरं भूपालचूडामणिम्*॥1॥*

----------


## Raman46

*नान्या स्पृहा रघुपते हृदयेऽस्मदीये
सत्यं वदामि च भवानखिलान्तरात्म  ।
भक्तिं प्रयच्छ रघुपुंगव निर्भरां मे
कामादिदोषरहितं कुरु मानसं च॥2॥
*

----------


## Raman46

:bell:

अतुलितबलधामं हेमशैलाभदेहं
दनुजवनकृशानुं ज्ञानिनामग्रगण्य  ्*।
सकलगुणनिधानं वानराणामधीशं
रघुपतिप्रियभक्तं वातजातं नमामि॥3॥

----------


## Raman46

> *मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
> जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
> वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
> श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
> बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

> *श्लोक :*
> ** शान्तं शाश्वतमप्रमेयमनघ   निर्वाणशान्तिप्र  ं*
> *ब्रह्माशम्भुफणीन  द्रसेव्यमनिशं वेदान्तवेद्यं विभुम्*।*
> *रामाख्यं जगदीश्वरं सुरगुरुं मायामनुष्यं हरिं*
> *वन्देऽहं करुणाकरं रघुवरं भूपालचूडामणिम्*॥1॥*


:bell:बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / सियापति राम चन्द्र की  जय ......... :bell:

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=skp009;402387]


> *जय बजरंग बली* 
> *
> श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।
> 
> बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।
> 
> बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।
> 
> बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।
> ...


*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / सियापति राम चन्द्र की  जय .........*

----------


## Raman46

*जय बजरंग बली 
*
*श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।

बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।

बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।

बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।

*

----------


## lalji1964

महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.


 :Tiranga:  :Globe: :salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe: जय बजरंग बली :Globe: 



 :Tiranga: :salut:

----------


## Raman46

*शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान जी सब की संकट हर लें आप शंकट मोचन हें प्रभु / अज्ञानी मंदबुधि सब को ज्ञान देकर किर्ताथ करें बजरंग बलि /*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय बजरंग बली* 
> 
> *श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।*
> 
> *बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।*
> 
> *बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।*
> 
> *बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।*


*हे सिरोमणि शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान जी ....आप दया के निधान है अंतर्यामी है प्रभु आप से प्रार्थना है की हमारे कुछ दोस्त साथी ज्ञानता वस् कभी -कभी  जो जी men आता है कह जाते हैं / प्रभु यैसे साथिओं जो अपने अज्ञानता वस कभी कभार कुछ जाने अनजाने कह जाते है उन्हें सद वुध्ही  दीजिये / :bell:*

----------


## Raman46

*महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी ,कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी.*

----------


## Raman46

> *मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
> जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
> वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
> श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
> बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


हनुमान चालीसा 
मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

*शाबर-मन्त्र-अनुभूत-प्रयोग
१॰ हनुमान रक्षा-शाबर मन्त्र
“ॐ गर्जन्तां घोरन्तां, इतनी छिन कहाँ लगाई ? साँझ क वेला, लौंग-सुपारी-पान-फूल-इलायची-धूप-दीप-रोट॒लँगोट-फल-फलाहार मो पै माँगै। अञ्जनी-पुत्र *प्रताप-रक्षा-कारण वेगि चलो। लोहे की गदा कील, चं चं गटका चक कील, बावन भैरो कील, मरी कील, मसान कील, प्रेत-ब्रह्म-राक्षस कील, दानव कील, नाग कील, साढ़ बारह ताप कील, तिजारी कील, छल कील, छिद कील, डाकनी कील, साकनी कील, दुष्ट कील, मुष्ट कील, तन कील, काल-भैरो कील, मन्त्र  कील, कामरु देश के दोनों दरवाजा कील, बावन वीर कील, चौंसठ जोगिनी कील, मारते क हाथ कील, देखते क नयन कील, बोलते क जिह्वा कील, स्वर्ग कील, पाताल कील, पृथ्वी कील, तारा कील, कील बे कील, नहीं तो अञ्जनी माई की दोहाई फिरती रहे। जो करै वज्र की घात, उलटे वज्र उसी पै परै। छात फार के मरै। ॐ खं-खं-खं जं-जं-जं वं-वं-वं रं-रं-रं लं-लं-लं टं-टं-टं मं-मं-मं। महा रुद्राय नमः। अञ्जनी-पुत्राय नमः। हनुमताय नमः। वायु-पुत्राय नमः। राम-दूताय नमः।”*

----------


## Raman46

*नजर उतारने के उपाय*नजर उतारने के उपाय
१॰ बच्चे ने दूध पीना या खाना छोड़ दिया हो, तो रोटी या दूध को बच्चे पर से ‘आठ’ बार उतार के कुत्ते या गाय को खिला दें।
२॰ नमक, राई के दाने, पीली सरसों, मिर्च, पुरानी झाडू का एक टुकड़ा लेकर ‘नजर’ लगे व्यक्ति पर से ‘आठ’ बार उतार कर अग्नि में जला दें। ‘नजर’ लगी होगी, तो मिर्चों की धांस नहीँ आयेगी।
३॰ जिस व्यक्ति पर शंका हो, उसे बुलाकर ‘नजर’ लगे व्यक्ति पर उससे हाथ फिरवाने से लाभ होता है।
४॰ पश्चिमी देशों में नजर लगने की आशंका के चलते ‘टच वुड’ कहकर लकड़ी के फर्नीचर को छू लेता है। ऐसी मान्यता है कि उसे नजर नहीं लगेगी।
५॰ गिरजाघर से पवित्र-जल लाकर पिलाने का भी चलन है।
६॰ इस्लाम धर्म के अनुसार ‘नजर’ वाले पर से ‘अण्डा’ या ‘जानवर की कलेजी’ उतार के ‘बीच चौराहे’ पर रख दें। दरगाह या कब्र से फूल और अगर-बत्ती की राख लाकर ‘नजर’ वाले के सिरहाने रख दें या खिला दें।
७॰ एक लोटे में पानी लेकर उसमें नमक, खड़ी लाल मिर्च डालकर आठ बार उतारे। फिर थाली में दो आकृतियाँ- एक काजल से, दूसरी कुमकुम से बनाए। लोटे का पानी थाली में डाल दें। एक लम्बी काली या लाल रङ्ग की बिन्दी लेकर उसे तेल में भिगोकर ‘नजर’ वाले पर उतार कर उसका एक कोना चिमटे या सँडसी से पकड़ कर नीचे से जला दें। उसे थाली के बीचो-बीच ऊपर रखें। गरम-गरम काला तेल पानी वाली थाली में गिरेगा। यदि नजर लगी होगी तो, छन-छन आवाज आएगी, अन्यथा नहीं।
८॰ एक नींबू लेकर आठ बार उतार कर काट कर फेंक दें।
९॰ चाकू से जमीन पे एक आकृति बनाए। फिर चाकू से ‘नजर’ वाले व्यक्ति पर से एक-एक कर आठ बार उतारता जाए और आठों बार जमीन पर बनी आकृति को काटता जाए।
१०॰ गो-मूत्र पानी में मिलाकर थोड़ा-थोड़ा पिलाए और उसके आस-पास पानी में मिलाकर छिड़क दें। यदि स्नान करना हो तो थोड़ा स्नान के पानी में भी डाल दें।
११॰ थोड़ी सी राई, नमक, आटा या चोकर और ३, ५ या ७ लाल सूखी मिर्च लेकर, जिसे ‘नजर’ लगी हो, उसके सिर पर सात बार घुमाकर आग में डाल दें। ‘नजर’-दोष होने पर मिर्च जलने की गन्ध नहीं आती।
१२॰ पुराने कपड़े की सात चिन्दियाँ लेकर, सिर पर सात बार घुमाकर आग में जलाने से ‘नजर’ उतर जाती है।
१३॰ “नमो सत्य आदेश। गुरु का ओम नमो नजर, जहाँ पर-पीर न जानी। बोले छल सो अमृत-बानी। कहे नजर कहाँ से आई ? यहाँ की ठोर ताहि कौन बताई ? कौन जाति तेरी ? कहाँ ठाम ? किसकी बेटी ? कहा तेरा नाम ? कहां से उड़ी, कहां को जाई ? अब ही बस कर ले, तेरी माया तेरी जाए। सुना चित लाए, जैसी होय सुनाऊँ आय। तेलिन-तमोलिन, चूड़ी-चमारी, कायस्थनी, खत-रानी, कुम्हारी, महतरानी, राजा की रानी। जाको दोष, ताही के सिर पड़े। जाहर पीर नजर की रक्षा करे। मेरी भक्ति, गुरु की शक्ति। फुरो मन्त्र, ईश्वरी वाचा।”
विधि- मन्त्र पढ़ते हुए मोर-पंख से व्यक्ति को सिर से पैर तक झाड़ दें।
१४॰ “वन गुरु इद्यास करु। सात समुद्र सुखे जाती। चाक बाँधूँ, चाकोली बाँधूँ, दृष्ट बाँधूँ। नाम बाँधूँ तर बाल बिरामनाची आनिङ्गा।”

विधि- पहले मन्त्र को सूर्य-ग्रहण या चन्द्र-ग्रहण में सिद्ध करें। फिर प्रयोग हेतु उक्त मन्त्र के यन्त्र को पीपल के पत्ते पर किसी कलम से लिखें। “देवदत्त” के स्थान पर नजर लगे हुए व्यक्ति का नाम लिखें। यन्त्र को हाथ में लेकर उक्त मन्त्र ११ बार जपे। अगर-बत्ती का धुवाँ करे। यन्त्र को काले डोरे से बाँधकर रोगी को दे। रोगी मंगलवार या शुक्रवार को पूर्वाभिमुख होकर ताबीज को गले में धारण करें।
१५॰ “ॐ नमो आदेश। तू ज्या नावे, भूत पले, प्रेत पले, खबीस पले, अरिष्ट पले- सब पले। न पले, तर गुरु की, गोरखनाथ की, बीद याहीं चले। गुरु संगत, मेरी भगत, चले मन्त्र, ईश्वरी वाचा।”
विधि- उक्त मन्त्र से सात बार ‘राख’ को अभिमन्त्रित कर उससे रोगी के कपाल पर टिका लगा दें। नजर उतर जायेगी।
१६॰ “ॐ नमो भगवते श्री पार्श्वनाथाय, ह्रीं धरणेन्द्र-पद्मावती सहिताय। आत्म-चक्षु, प्रेत-चक्षु, पिशाच-चक्षु-सर्व नाशाय, सर्व-ज्वर-नाशाय, त्रायस त्रायस, ह्रीं नाथाय स्वाहा।”
विधि- उक्त जैन मन्त्र को सात बार पढ़कर व्यक्ति को जल पिला दें।
१७॰ झाडू को चूल्हे / गैस की आग में जला कर, चूल्हे / गैस की तरफ पीठ कर के, बच्चे की माता इस जलती झाडू को 7 बार इस तरह स्पर्श कराए कि आग की तपन बच्चे को न लगे। तत्पश्चात् झाडू को अपनी टागों के बीच से निकाल कर बगैर देखे ही, चूल्हे की तरफ फेंक दें। कुछ समय तक झाडू को वहीं पड़ी रहने दें। बच्चे को लगी नजर दूर हो जायेगी।

१८॰ नमक की डली, काला कोयला, डंडी वाली 7 लाल मिर्च, राई के दाने तथा फिटकरी की डली को बच्चे या बड़े पर से 7 बार उबार कर, आग में डालने से सबकी नजर दूर हो जाती है।

१९॰ फिटकरी की डली को, 7 बार बच्चे/बड़े/पशु पर से 7 बार उबार कर आग में डालने से नजर तो दूर होती ही है, नजर लगाने वाले की धुंधली-सी शक्ल भी फिटकरी की डली पर आ जाती है।
२०॰ तेल की बत्ती जला कर, बच्चे/बड़े/पशु पर से 7 बार उबार कर दोहाई बोलते हुए दीवार पर चिपका दें। यदि नजर लगी होगी तो तेल की बत्ती भभक-भभक कर जलेगी। नजर न लगी होने पर शांत हो कर जलेगी।
नोट :- नजर उतारते समय, सभी प्रयोगों में ऐसा बोलना आवश्यक है कि “इसको बच्चे की, बूढ़े की, स्त्री की, पुरूष की, पशु-पक्षी की, हिन्दू या मुसलमान की, घर वाले की या बाहर वाले की, जिसकी नजर लगी हो, वह इस बत्ती, नमक, राई, कोयले आदि सामान में आ जाए तथा नजर का सताया बच्चा-बूढ़ा ठीक हो जाए। सामग्री आग या बत्ती जला दूंगी या जला दूंगा।´´

----------


## mailer_demon

*सर्वारिष्ट निवारण स्तोत्र
सर्वारिष्ट निवारण स्तोत्र ॐ गं गणपतये नमः। सर्व-विघ्न-विनाशनाय, सर्वारिष्ट निवारणाय, सर्व-सौख्य-प्रदाय, बालानां बुद्धि-प्रदाय, नाना-प्रकार-धन-वाहन-भूमि-प्रदाय, मनोवांछित-फल-प्रदाय रक्षां कुरू कुरू स्वाहा।। ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ श्रीकृष्णाय नमः, ॐ बलभद्राय नमः, ॐ श्रीरामाय नमः, ॐ हनुमते नमः, ॐ शिवाय नमः, ॐ जगन्नाथाय नमः, ॐ बदरीनारायणाय नमः, ॐ श्री दुर्गा-देव्यै नमः।। ॐ सूर्याय नमः, ॐ चन्द्राय नमः, ॐ भौमाय [...]*

----------


## Raman46

> *सर्वारिष्ट निवारण स्तोत्र
> सर्वारिष्ट निवारण स्तोत्र ॐ गं गणपतये नमः। सर्व-विघ्न-विनाशनाय, सर्वारिष्ट निवारणाय, सर्व-सौख्य-प्रदाय, बालानां बुद्धि-प्रदाय, नाना-प्रकार-धन-वाहन-भूमि-प्रदाय, मनोवांछित-फल-प्रदाय रक्षां कुरू कुरू स्वाहा।। ॐ गुरवे नमः, ॐ श्रीकृष्णाय नमः, ॐ बलभद्राय नमः, ॐ श्रीरामाय नमः, ॐ हनुमते नमः, ॐ शिवाय नमः, ॐ जगन्नाथाय नमः, ॐ बदरीनारायणाय नमः, ॐ श्री दुर्गा-देव्यै नमः।। ॐ सूर्याय नमः, ॐ चन्द्राय नमः, ॐ भौमाय [...]*




*आप का सुक्रिया दोस्त अच्छा मंत्रा है है जीवन सफल करने का*

----------


## Raman46

> * 
> बोलो 
> जय बजरंग बलि की*


*शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

> बोलो जय बजरंग बलि की जय



शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / जय श्री राम

----------


## Raman46

> *मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
> जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
> वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
> श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
> बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी को मेरा नमस्कर.
एक बार पुनः श्री कृष्ण लीला के दर्शन करें
(अच्छा सूत्र है..
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
कृपया ऐसे शब्द न वहाँ इस्तमाल करें )
पर कुछ लिखें अवश्य.
जो न भी लिख सके कोई बात नही
दर्शन तो करें ...
तो आइये एक बार फिर इस जन्माष्टमी के महोत्सव पर
दर्शन करके पुन्य के भागी भी बने.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## alka85

हनुमान जी की  सत्य निष्ठां  की परीक्षा की कहानी 
राम जी के राज्याभिषेक होने तक सारे वानर अयोध्या जी में ही रुके थे. , प्रभु श्री राम ने रजा बनाने के बाद सभी वानरों और अन्य सहयोगियों को बहुत उपहारों के साथ विदा किया , प्रभु श्री राम की ओर से एक मणियों की माला हनुमान जी को दी गयी , हनुमान जी उस मणियों की माला के मोतियों को अपने दांतों से काट कर फेंकने लगे, यह दृश्य देख कर गुरु वशिष्ठ जी हनुमान जी को रोका और कहा की ये मोतियों  को क्यूँ तोड़ रहे हो , इस पर हनुमान  जी ने बोले इन मोतियों में श्री राम जी नहीं है इसीलिए ये मेरे किस काम के, गुरु वशिष्ठ जी ने कटाक्ष करते हुए कहा की तब तो तुम्हारा शारीर भी किसी  काम का नहीं क्यूंकि इसमें भी श्री राम जी  नहीं है, हनुमान जी ने भरी सभा  में कहा ठीक है अगर मेरे शारीर में श्री राम जी नहीं है तो ये शारीर भी किसी काम का नहीं है और ये कह कर अपने ही हाथों से अपनी छाती चिर डाली और सब से पूछा क्या श्री राम जानकी सहित इसमें दिखाई दे रहे है, सचमुच अपने भक्त के ह्रदय में प्रभु श्री राम जानकी सहित दिखी दिए और तब हनुमान जी ने अपने शरीर को धारण किया, ये है हनुमान जी की अपने प्रभु के प्रति निष्ठां की परीक्षा की कहानी / बोलो हनुमान जी की जय, बजरंग बलि की जय, श्री  हनुमान जी बल, बुध्धि और विद्या के देवता है ( बल बुधि विद्या देहु मोहि हरहु कलेश विकार )

----------


## Devil khan

*अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## anushka

*हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ क्यों करते हैं?*

कलयुग में हनुमानजी की भक्ति सबसे सरल और जल्द ही फल प्रदान करने वाली मानी गई है। श्रीराम के अनन्य भक्त श्री हनुमान अपने भक्तों और धर्म के मार्ग पर चलने वाले लोगों की हर कदम मदद करते हैं। सीता माता के दिए वरदान के प्रभाव से वे अमर हैं और किसी ना किसी रूप में अपने भक्तों के साथ रहते हैं।

हनुमानजी को मनाने के लिए सबसे सरल उपाय है हनुमान चालीसा का नित्य पाठ। हनुमानजी की यह स्तुति का सबसे सरल और सुरीली है। इसके पाठ से भक्त को असीम आनंद की प्राप्ति होती है। तुलसीदास द्वारा रचित हनुमान चालीसा बहुत प्रभावकारी है। इसकी सभी चौपाइयां मंत्र ही हैं। जिनके निरंतर जप से ये सिद्ध हो जाती है और पवनपुत्र हनुमानजी की कृपा प्राप्त हो जाती है।

यदि आप मानसिक अशांति झेल रहे हैं, कार्य की अधिकता से मन अस्थिर बना हुआ है, घर-परिवार की कोई समस्यां सता रही है तो ऐसे में सभी ज्ञानी विद्वानों द्वारा हनुमान चालीसा के पाठ की सलाह दी जाती है। इसके पाठ से चमत्कारिक फल प्राप्त होता है, इसमें को शंका या संदेह नहीं है। यह बात लोगों ने साक्षात् अनुभव की होगी की हनुमान चालीसा के पाठ से मन को शांति और कई समस्याओं के हल स्वत: ही प्राप्त हो जाते हैं। साथ ही हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करने के लिए कोई विशेष समय निर्धारित नहीं किया गया है। भक्त कभी भी शुद्ध मन से हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ कर सकता है।

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,,

----------


## Raman46

बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /

----------


## sushilnkt

बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /

----------


## Raman46

> बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय / सिया पति रामचंद्र की जय /


शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय 
> 
> जय बजरंग बलि तोड़ दे  दुश्मन  की कलि


 एक बार प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / शंकट मोचन बजरंग बलि की जय / सिया पति श्री राम चन्द्र जी जय

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / 
शंकट मोचन बजरंग बलि की जय / 
सिया पति श्री राम चन्द्र जी जय

----------


## mailer_demon

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / 
> शंकट मोचन बजरंग बलि की जय / 
> सिया पति श्री राम चन्द्र जी जय


प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय


शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय

----------


## Teach Guru

केसरी नंदन पवन पुत्र अंजनी लाल कि जय हो...............

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / शंकट मोचन बजरंग बलि की जय / सिया पति श्री राम चन्द्र जी जय

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / शंकट मोचन बजरंग बलि की जय / सिया पति श्री राम चन्द्र जी जय

----------


## Raman46

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / शंकट मोचन बजरंग बलि की जय / सिया पति श्री राम चन्द्र जी जय




पवन तनय शंकट हरण मंगल मूर्ति रूप /
राम लखन सीता सहित ह्रदय बसहु श्री भूप //

सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय / जय बजरंग बलि  की

----------


## aawara

*हनुमान चालिसा का तात्विक रूप:** शंकर के ५ मुख है, इसिलिये नेत्र १५ है;* *ये अष्ट मुर्ति देव माना जाता है तो ये ८ हुआ,* *और ज्योतिर्लींग तो १२ है.* *इन सबको मिलाओ तो ये ४० होता है, उसिका नाम ही हनुमान चालिसा है.*

----------


## Krish13

> *हनुमान चालिसा का तात्विक रूप:** शंकर के ५ मुख है, इसिलिये नेत्र १५ है;* *ये अष्ट मुर्ति देव माना जाता है तो ये ८ हुआ,* *और ज्योतिर्लींग तो १२ है.* *इन सबको मिलाओ तो ये ४० होता है, उसिका नाम ही हनुमान चालिसा है.*


इस बात को शायद बहुत कम लोग जानते थे
 इस अच्छी जानकारी के लिये आपका धन्यवाद आवारा जी॥

----------


## Raman46

> *हनुमान चालिसा का तात्विक रूप:** शंकर के ५ मुख है, इसिलिये नेत्र १५ है;* *ये अष्ट मुर्ति देव माना जाता है तो ये ८ हुआ,* *और ज्योतिर्लींग तो १२ है.* *इन सबको मिलाओ तो ये ४० होता है, उसिका नाम ही हनुमान चालिसा है.*



_शुक्रिया दोस्त / बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है / स्वागत है आप का इस सूत्रा पर /दीपावली की हार्दिक हुभ कामनाएं /
_
_प्रेम से एक बार बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय 
_

----------


## Raman46

> इस बात को शायद बहुत कम लोग जानते थे
>  इस अच्छी जानकारी के लिये आपका धन्यवाद आवारा जी॥



शुक्रिया दोस्त /  स्वागत है आप का इस सूत्रा पर /दीपावली की हार्दिक हुभ कामनाएं / 
प्रेम से एक बार बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

_स्वागत है दोस्त / दीपावली की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं 

शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /जय बजरंग बलि_

----------


## Neelima

दिपावली की शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## Raman46

> दिपावली की शुभकामनाएँ



_शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /जय बजरंग बलि_

----------


## Raman46

> दिपावली की शुभकामनाएँ



_प्रेम से एक बार बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय_

----------


## Raman46

_प्रेम से एक बार बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय_

----------


## Raman46

> अच्छा सूत्र है ............................................बह  ुत बढ़िया मित्र लगे रहो



_प्रेम से एक बार बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय_

----------


## Badtameez

जय बजरंग बली

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र .................
बजरंग बलि की जय

----------


## Raja44

काफी ज्ञान बढा आप जैसे ज्ञानियोँ के विचार जानकर

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो बजरंगबली।

----------


## Teach Guru

*बजरंग बली की जय*

----------


## imboss

मित्र,
एक गुजारिश है क्या कोई मित्र हनुमान चालीसा को हिंदी भाषा में रूपांतरित कर कसता है ? क्योकि हनुमान चालीसा में बहोत सरे ऐसे शब्द है जो समज में नहीं आते |

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र,
> एक गुजारिश है क्या कोई मित्र हनुमान चालीसा को हिंदी भाषा में रूपांतरित कर कसता है ? क्योकि हनुमान चालीसा में बहोत सरे ऐसे शब्द है जो समज में नहीं आते |


न समझ आने वाले शब्दों को आप पूछ सकते हैं,हम लोग कोशिश करेंगे बताने की।

----------


## usha chauhan

> मित्र,
> एक गुजारिश है क्या कोई मित्र हनुमान चालीसा को हिंदी भाषा में रूपांतरित कर कसता है ? क्योकि हनुमान चालीसा में बहोत सरे ऐसे शब्द है जो समज में नहीं आते |


mere pass asan sabdo me hanuman chalisa he lekin hindi menahi he asha he aapko samaj aa jaegi

----------


## usha chauhan

श्री  गुरु  चरण  सरोज  रज , निज  मन  मुकर  सुधारी,
बरनु रघुवर  बिमल  जसु , जो  दायकु  फल  चारी 

With the dust of Guru's Lotus feet, I clean the mirror of my mind and then
narrate the sacred glory of Sri Ram Chandra, The Supereme among the Raghu
dynasty. The giver of the four attainments of life.

बुधी हीन  तनु  जानिके , सुमिरो , पवन  कुमार ,
बल  बुद्धि  विद्या  देहु  मोहि , हरहु  कलेश  बिकार 

Knowing myself to be ignorent, I urge you, O Hanuman, The son of Pavan! O
Lord! kindly Bestow on me strength, wisdom and knowledge, removing all my
miseries and blemishes.

----------


## usha chauhan

जय  हनुमान  ज्ञान  गुण सागर 
जय  किपिस  तिहूँ  लोक  उजगार

Victory of Thee, O Hanuman, Ocean of wisdom and virtue, victory to the Lord of
monkeys who is well known in all the three worlds

रामदूत  अतुलित  बल  धामा,
अंजनी पुत्र  पवनसुत  नामा .

You, the Divine messager of Ram an d r epository of immeasurable strength, are also
known as Anjaniputra and known as the son of the wind - Pavanputra.

----------


## usha chauhan

महाबीर  बिक्रम  बजरंगी  ,
कुमति  निवार  सुमति  के  संगी .

Oh Hanumanji! You are valiant and brave, with a body like lightening. You are the
dispeller of darkness of evil thoughts and companion of good sense and wisdom.

कंचन  बरन  बिराज  सुबेसा ,
कानन  कुंडल  कुंचित  केसा .

Shri Hanumanji's physique is golden coloured. His dress is pretty, wearing
'Kundals' ear-rings and his hairs are long and curly.

----------


## usha chauhan

हाथ  बज्र  और  ध्वज बिराजे ,
कंधे  मूंज  जनेऊ  साजे .

Shri Hanumanji is holding in one hand a lighting bolt and in the other a banner
with sacred thread across his shoulder.

शंकर  सुवन  केसरी  नंदन ,
तेज  प्रताप  महा  जग  वंदन ...

Oh Hanumanji! You are the emanation of 'SHIVA' and you delight Shri Keshri.......
Being ever effulgent, you and hold vast sway over the universe. The entire
world proptiates. You are adorable of all.

----------


## usha chauhan

विद्यावान  गुनी  अति  चातुर,
राम  काज  करिबे  को  आतुर 

Oh! Shri Hanumanji! You are the repository learning, virtuous, very wise and
highly keen to do the work of Shri Ram,
प्रभु  चरित्र सुनिबे  को  रसिया ,
राम  लखन  सीता  मन  बसिया .

You are intensely greedy for listening to the naration of Lord Ram's lifestory and
revel on its enjoyment.. You ever dwell in the hearts of Shri Ram-Sita and Shri
Lakshman.

----------


## usha chauhan

सूक्षम  रूप   धरी  सियहि दिखावा  ,
बिकट  रूप  धरी  लंक  जरावा

You appeared beofre Sita in a diminutive form and spoke to her, while you
assumed an awesome form and struck terror by setting Lanka on fire.

भीम  रूप  धरी  असुर  संहारे ,
रामचंद्र  के  काज  सवारे .

He, with his terrible form, killed demons in Lanka and performed all acts of Shri
Ram.

----------


## usha chauhan

लाये  सजीवन  लखन  जियाये ,
श्री  रघुबीर  हरषी  उर  लाये .

When Hanumanji made Lakshman alive after bringing 'Sanjivni herb' Shri Ram
took him in his deep embrace, his heart full of joy.

रघुपति  किन्ही  बहुत  बड़ाई ,
तुम  मम  प्रिय  भरत सम  भाई

Shri Ram lustily extolled Hanumanji's excellence an d r emarked, "you are as dear
to me as my own brother Bharat"

----------


## usha chauhan

सहस बदन तुमरो जस गावे
अस कह श्री पति कंठ लगावे

&Shri Ram embraced Hanumanji saying:
"Let the thousand - tongued sheshnaag sing your glories"

सनकादिक  ब्रह्मादी  मुनीसा ,
नारद  सारद सहित  अहीसा 

Sanak and the sages, saints. Lord Brahma, the great hermits Narad and
Goddess Saraswati along with Sheshnag the cosmic serpent, fail to sing the
glories of Hanumanji exactly

----------


## usha chauhan

जम  कुबेर  दिगपाल  जहाँ  ते ,
कबी  कबिद  कहीं  सके  कहाँ  ते 

What to talk of denizens of the earth like poets and scholars ones etc even Gods
like Yamraj, Kuber, and Digpal fail to narrate Hanman's greatness in toto.

तुम  उपकार  सुग्रिवाही  कीन्हा ,
राम  मिलाई राजपद  दीन्हा 

Hanumanji! You rendered a great service for Sugriva, It were you who united
him with SHRI RAM and installed him on the Royal Throne.

----------


## usha chauhan

तुम्हारो  मंत्र  बिभीषण  माना ,
लंकेश्वर  भये  सब  जग  जाना .

By heeding your advice. Vibhushan became Lord of Lanka, which is known all
over the universe.

जुग  सहस्त्र  जोजन पर  भानु ,
लील्यो  ताहि  मधुर  फल  जानू 

Hanumanji gulped, the SUN at distance of sixteen thousand miles considering
it to be a sweet fruit.

----------


## sultania

बहुत खूब अच्छी कोशिश उषा जी की

----------


## usha chauhan

प्रभु  मुद्रिका  मेली  मुख  माहीं ,
जलधि  लांघी  गए  अचरज  नाहीं.

Carrying the Lord's ring in his mouth, he went across the ocean. There is no
wonder in that.

दुर्गम  काज  जगत  के  जेते ,
सुगम  अनुग्रह  तुम्हरे  ते  ते .

Oh Hanumanji! all the difficult tasks in the world are rendered easiest by your
grace....

----------


## usha chauhan

राम  दुवारे  तुम  रखवारे ,
होत  न  आज्ञा  बिन  पैसारे .

Oh Hanumanji! You are the sentinel at the door of Ram's mercy mansion or His
divine abode.. No one may enter without your permission.

सब  सुख  लहें  तुम्हारी  सरना ,
तुम  रक्षक  काहू  को  डरना ..

By your grace one can enjoy all happiness and one need not have any fear under
your protection.

----------


## usha chauhan

आपण  तेज  सम्हारो  आपे i,
तीनो   लोक  हांक  ते  कांपे

When you roar all the three worlds tremble and only you can control your might.

भूत  पिसाच  निकट  नहीं  आवे ,
महाबीर  जब  नाम  सुनावे .

Great Brave on. Hanumanji's name keeps all the Ghosts, Demons & evils spirits
away from his devotees.

----------


## usha chauhan

नासे रोग  हरे  सब  पीरा ,
जपत  निरंतेर हनुमंत  बीरा 

On reciting Hanumanji's holy name regularly all the maladies perish the entire
pain disappears.

संकट  ते  हनुमान  छुडावे ,
मन  क्रम  बचन  ध्यान  जो  लावे .

Those who rembember Hanumanji in thought, word and deed are well guarded
against their odds in life..

----------


## usha chauhan

सभ  पर  राम  तपस्वी  राजा ,
तिनके  काज  सकल  तुम  साजा 

Oh Hanumanji! You are the caretaker of even Lord Rama, who has been hailed as
the Supreme Lord and the Monarch of all those devoted in penances.

और  मनोरथ  जो  कोई  लावे ,
सोई  अमित  जीवन  फल  पावे .

Oh Hanumanji! You fulfill the desires of those who come to you and bestow
the eternal nectar the highest fruit of life.

----------


## usha chauhan

चारो  जुघ  परताप  तुम्हारा ,
है  परसिद्ध  जगत  उजियारा .

Oh Hanumanji! You magnificent glory is acclaimed far and wide all through the
four ages and your fame is radianlty noted all over the cosmos.

साधो  संत  के  तुम  रखवारे ,
असुर  निकंदन  राम  दुलारे .

Oh Hanumanji! You are the saviour and the guardian angel of saints and sages
and destroy all the Demons, you are the seraphic darling of Shri Ram.

----------


## usha chauhan

अष्ट  सिद्धि  नौ  निधि  के  दाता,
अस  बर दिन  जानकी  माता .

Hanumanji has been blessed with mother Janki to grant to any one any YOGIC
power of eight Sidhis and Nava Nidhis as per choice.

राम  रसायन  तुम्हारे  पासा ,
सदा  रहो  रघुपति  के  दासा.

Oh Hanumanji! You hold the essence of devotion to RAM, always remaining His
Servant.

----------


## usha chauhan

तुम्हारे  भजन  रामको  पावे .
जनम  जनम  के  दुःख  बिसरावे..

Oh Hanumanji! through devotion to you, one comes to RAM and becames free
from suffering of severa l l ives.

अंत  काल  रघुबर  पुर  जाई,
जहाँ  जन्म हरी  भक्त  कहाई.

After death he enters the eternal abode of Sri Ram an d r emains a devotee of
him, whenever, taking new birth on earth.

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत सुन्दर ! हिन्दी अंग्रेजी दोनों।

----------


## sultania

रमन भाई का इस अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद 

आप रमन भाई के इस सूत्र मैं जा के उनके सुविचारों को देखो, आपका मन जरूर बदलेगा 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927

----------


## usha chauhan

और  देवता  चित्त  न  धरये  ,
हनुमंत  सेई  सर्व  सुख  करये 

You need not hold any other demigod in mind. Hanumanji alone will give all
happiness.

संकट  कटे  मिटे  सब  पीरा ,
जो  सुमिरि  हनुमंत  बलबीरा 

Oh Powerful Hanumanji! You end the sufferings an d r emove all the pain from
those who remember you.

----------


## usha chauhan

जय जय  जय  हनुमान  गोसाई 
कृपा  करहु  गुरुदेव  की  नाही

Hail-Hail-Hail-Lord Hanumanji! I beseech you Honour to bless me in the
capacity of my supreme 'GURU' (teacher).

जो  सत बार  पाठ  करे   कोई ,
छुटहि बंदी  महा  सुख  होई .

One who recites this Hanuman Chalisa one hundred times daily for one hundred
days becames free from the bondage of life and death and ejoys the highest
bliss at last..

----------


## usha chauhan

जो  यह  पढ़े  हनुमान  चालीसा ,
होय  सिद्धि  साखी गौरीसा 

As Lord Shankar witnesses, all those who recite Hanuman Chalisa regularly are
sure to be benedicted

तुलसीदास  सदा  हरी  चेरा ,
कीजे  नाथ  ह्रदय  मह  डेरा .

Tulsidas always the servant of Lord prays. "Oh my Lord! You enshrine within my
heart.!

----------


## usha chauhan

चोपाई

पवन  तनय संकट  हरण  , मंगल  मूर्ति  रूप .
राम  लखन  सीता  सहित , ह्रदय  बसहु  सुर  भूप .

O Shri Hanuman, The Son of Pavan, Saviour The Embodiment of
blessings, reside in my heart together with Shri Ram, Laxman and Sita

----------


## usha chauhan

बोल बजरंग बलि की जय
कोई गलती हो छमा करे

----------


## sultania

> बोल बजरंग बलि की जय
> कोई गलती हो छमा करे


अति सुंदर प्रयाश आपका बहन जी ......

----------


## usha chauhan

> अति सुंदर प्रयाश आपका बहन जी ......


धनवाद पर्यास सफल रहा

----------


## sultania

श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज,निज मन मुकुरु सुधारि।
बरनऊँ रघुवर बिमल जसु,जो दायकु फल चारि।

अर्थ **- शरीर** गुरु महाराज के चरण कमलों की धूलि से अपने मन रुपी दर्पण को पवित्र करके श्री रघुवीर के निर्मल यश का वर्णन करता हूँ,जो चारों फल धर्म,अर्थ,काम और मोक्ष को देने वाला है।
बुद्धिहीन तनु जानिके,सुमिरो पवन-कुमार।
बल बुद्धि विद्या देहु मोहिं,हरहु कलेश विकार।
अर्थ - हे पवन कुमार*! मैं आपको सुमिरन करता हूँ। आप तो जानते ही हैं,कि मेरा शरीर और बुद्धि निर्बल है।मुझे शारीरिक बल,सदबुद्धि एवं ज्ञान दीजिए और मेरे दुःखों व दोषों का नाश कार दीजिए।
॥चौपाई॥
जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर,जय कपीस तिहुँ लोक उजागर॥१॥
अर्थ - श्री हनुमान जी!आपकी जय हो।आपका ज्ञान और गुण अथाह है।हे कपीश्वर!आपकी जय हो!तीनों लोकों,स्वर्ग लोक,भूलोक और पाताल लोक में आपकी कीर्ति है।
राम दूत अतुलित बलधामा, अंजनी पुत्र पवन सुत नामा॥२॥
अर्थ -  हे पवनसुत अंजनी नंदन!आपके समान दूसरा बलवान नही है।
महावीर विक्रम बजरंगी, कुमति निवार सुमति के संगी॥३॥
अर्थ -  हे महावीर बजरंग बली!आप विशेष पराक्रम वाले है। आप खराब बुद्धि को दूर करते है,और अच्छी बुद्धि वालो के साथी,सहायक है।
कंचन बरन बिराज सुबेसा ,कानन कुण्डल कुंचित केसा॥४॥
अर्थ *- आप सुनहले रंग,सुन्दर वस्त्रों,कानों में कुण्डल और घुंघराले बालों से सुशोभित हैं।
हाथ ब्रज और ध्वजा विराजे,काँधे मूँज जनेऊ साजै॥५॥
अर्थ - आपके हाथ मे बज्र और ध्वजा है और कन्धे पर मूंज के जनेऊ की शोभा है।
शंकर सुवन केसरी नंदन,तेज प्रताप महा जग वंदन॥६॥
अर्थ - हे शंकर के अवतार!हे केसरी नंदन आपके पराक्रम और महान यश की संसार भर मे वन्दना होती है।
विद्यावान गुणी अति चातुर,रान काज करिबे को आतुर॥७॥
अर्थ - आप प्रकान्ड विद्या निधान है,गुणवान और अत्यन्त कार्य कुशल होकर श्री राम काज करने के लिए आतुर रहते है।
प्रभु चरित्र सुनिबे को रसिया, राम लखन सीता मन बसिया॥८॥
अर्थ - आप श्री राम चरित सुनने मे आनन्द रस लेते है।श्री राम,सीताऔर लखन आपके हृदय मे बसे रहते है।
सूक्ष्म रुप धरि सियहिं दिखावा,बिकट रुप धरि लंक जरावा॥९॥
अर्थ - आपने अपना बहुत छोटा रुप धारण करके सीता जी को दिखलाया और भयंकर रूप करके लंका को जलाया।
भीम रुप धरि असुर संहारे,रामचन्द्र के काज संवारे॥१०॥
अर्थ - आपने विकराल रुप धारण करके राक्षसों को मारा और श्री रामचन्द्र जी के उदेश्यों को सफल कराया।
लाय सजीवन लखन जियाये,श्री रघुवीर हरषि उर लाये॥११॥
अर्थ - आपने संजीवनी बुटी लाकर लक्ष्मण जी को जिलाया जिससे श्री रघुवीर ने हर्षित होकर आपको हृदय से लगा लिया।
रघुपति कीन्हीं बहुत बड़ाई,तुम मम प्रिय भरत सम भाई॥१२॥
अर्थ - श्री रामचन्द्र ने आपकी बहुत प्रशंसा कीऔर कहा की तुम मेरे भरत जैसे प्यारे भाई हो।
सहस बदन तुम्हरो जस गावैं,अस कहि श्री पति कंठ लगावैं॥१३॥
अर्थ - श्री राम ने आपको यह कहकर हृदय से लगा लिया की तुम्हारा यश हजार मुख से सराहनीय है।
सनकादिक ब्रह्मादि मुनीसा, नारद,सारद सहित अहीसा॥१४॥
अर्थ - श्री सनक,श्री सनातन,श्री सनन्दन,श्री सनत्कुमार आदि मुनि ब्रह्मा आदि देवता नारद जी,सरस्वती जी,शेषनाग जी सब आपका गुण गान करते है।
जम कुबेर दिगपाल जहाँ ते,कबि कोबिद कहि सके कहाँ ते॥१५॥
अर्थ - यमराज,कुबेर आदि सब दिशाओं के रक्षक,कवि विद्वान,पंडित या कोई भी आपके यश का पूर्णतः वर्णन नहीं कर सकते।
तुम उपकार सुग्रीवहि कीन्हा,राम मिलाय राजपद दीन्हा॥१६॥
अर्थ - आपनें सुग्रीव जी को श्रीराम से मिलाकर उपकार किया ,जिसके कारण वे राजा बने।
तुम्हरो मंत्र  विभीषण माना,लंकेस्वर भए सब जग जाना॥१७॥
अर्थ - आपके उपदेश का विभिषण जी ने पालन किया जिससे वे लंका के राजा बने,इसको सब संसार जानता है।
जुग सहस्त्र जोजन पर भानू,लील्यो ताहि मधुर फल जानू॥१८॥
अर्थ - जो सूर्य इतने योजन दूरी पर है की उस पर पहुँचने के लिए हजार युग लगे।दो हजार योजन की दूरी पर स्थित सूर्य को आपने एक मीठा फल समझकर निगल लिया।
प्रभु मुद्रिका मेलि मुख माहि,जलधि लांघि गये अचरज नाहीं॥१९॥
अर्थ - आपने श्री रामचन्द्र जी की अंगूठी मुँह मे रखकर समुद्र को लांघ लिया,इसमें कोई आश्चर्य नही है।
दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते,सुगम अनुग्रह तुम्हरे तेते॥२०॥
अर्थ - संसार मे जितने भी कठिन से कठिन काम हो,वो आपकी कृपा से सहज हो जाते है।
राम दुआरे तुम रखवारे,होत न आज्ञा बिनु पैसारे॥२१॥
अर्थ - श्री रामचन्द्र जी के द्वार के आप रखवाले है,जिसमे आपकी आज्ञा बिना किसी को प्रवेश नही मिलता अर्थात आपकी प्रसन्नता के बिना राम कृपा दुर्लभ है।
सब सुख लहै तुम्हारी सरना,तुम रक्षक काहू को डरना॥२२॥
अर्थ - जो भी आपकी शरण मे आते है,उस सभी को आन्नद प्राप्त होता है,और जब आप रक्षक है,तो फिर किसी का डर नही रहता।
आपन तेज सम्हारो आपै,तीनों लोक हाँक ते काँपै॥२३॥
अर्थ - आपके सिवाय आपके वेग को कोई नही रोक सकता,आपकी गर्जना से तीनों लोक काँप जाते है।
भूत पिशाच निकट नहिं आवै,महावीर जब नाम सुनावै॥२४॥
अर्थ - जहाँ महावीर हनुमान जी का नाम सुनाया जाता है,वहाँ भूत,पिशाच पास भी नही फटक सकते।
नासै रोग हरै सब पीरा,जपत निरंतर हनुमत बीरा॥२५॥
अर्थ - वीर हनुमान जी!आपका निरंतर जप करने से सब रोग चले जाते है,और सब पीड़ा मिट जाती है।
संकट तें हनुमान छुड़ावै,मन क्रम बचन ध्यान जो लावै॥२६॥
अर्थ - हे हनुमान जी! विचार करने मे,कर्म करने मे और बोलने मे,जिनका ध्यान आपमे रहता है,उनको सब संकटो से आप छुड़ाते है।
सब पर राम तपस्वी राजा,तिनके काज सकल तुम साजा॥२७॥
अर्थ - तपस्वी राजा श्री रामचन्द्र जी सबसे श्रेष्ठ है,उनके सब कार्यो को आपने सहज मे कर दिया।
और मनोरथ जो कोइ लावै,सोई अमित जीवन फल पावै॥२८॥
अर्थ - जिसपर आपकी कृपा हो,वह कोई भी अभिलाषा करे तो उसे ऐसा फल मिलता है जिसकी जीवन मे कोई सीमा नही होती।
चारों जुग परताप तुम्हारा,है परसिद्ध जगत उजियारा॥२९॥
अर्थ - चारो युगों सतयुग,त्रेता,द्वाप  र तथा कलियुग मे आपका यश फैला हुआ है,जगत मे आपकी कीर्ति सर्वत्र प्रकाशमान है।
साधु सन्त के तुम रखवारे,असुर निकंदन राम दुलारे॥३०॥
अर्थ -  हे श्री राम के दुलारे ! आप सज्जनों की रक्षा करते है और दुष्टों का नाश करते है।
अष्ट सिद्धि नौ निधि के दाता ,अस बर दीन जानकी माता॥३१॥
अर्थ -  आपको माता श्री जानकी से ऐसा वरदान मिला हुआ है,जिससे आप किसी को भी आठों सिद्धियां और नौ निधियां दे सकते है।

राम रसायन तुम्हरे पासा,सदा रहो रघुपति के दासा॥३२॥
अर्थ -  आप निरंतर श्री रघुनाथ जी की शरण मे रहते है,जिससे आपके पास बुढ़ापा और असाध्य रोगों के नाश के लिए राम नाम औषधि है।
तुम्हरे भजन राम को पावै,जनम जनम के दुख बिसरावै॥३३॥
अर्थ - आपका भजन करने सेर श्री राम जी प्राप्त होते है,और जन्म जन्मांतर के दुःख दूर होते है।
अन्त काल रघुबर पुर जाई,जहाँ जन्म हरि भक्त कहाई॥३४॥
अर्थ -  अंत समय श्री रघुनाथ जी के धाम को जाते है और यदि फिर भी जन्म लेंगे तो भक्ति करेंगे और श्री राम भक्त कहलायेंगे।
और देवता चित न धरई,हनुमत सेई सर्व सुख करई॥३५॥
अर्थ - हे हनुमान जी!आपकी सेवा करने से सब प्रकार के सुख मिलते है,फिर अन्य किसी देवता की आवश्यकता नही रहती।
संकट कटै मिटै सब पीरा,जो सुमिरै हनुमत बलबीरा॥३६॥
अर्थ - हे वीर हनुमान जी! जो आपका सुमिरन करता रहता है,उसके सब संकट कट जाते है और सब पीड़ा मिट जाती है।
जय जय जय हनुमान गोसाईं,कृपा करहु गुरु देव की नाई॥३७॥
अर्थ - हे स्वामी हनुमान जी!आपकी जय हो,जय हो,जय हो!आप मुझपर कृपालु श्री गुरु जी के समान कृपा कीजिए।
जो सत बार पाठ कर कोई,छुटहि बँदि महा सुख होई॥३८॥
अर्थ - जो कोई इस हनुमान चालीसा का सौ बार पाठ करेगा वह सब बन्धनों से छुट जायेगा और उसे परमानन्द मिलेगा।
जो यह पढ़ै हनुमान चालीसा,होय सिद्धि साखी गौरीसा॥३९॥
अर्थ - भगवान शंकर ने यह हनुमान चालीसा लिखवाया,इसलिए वे साक्षी है,कि जो इसे पढ़ेगा उसे निश्चय ही सफलता प्राप्त होगी।
तुलसीदास सदा हरि चेरा,कीजै नाथ हृदय मँह डेरा॥४०॥
अर्थ - हे नाथ हनुमान जी! तुलसीदास सदा ही श्री राम का दास है।इसलिए आप उसके हृदय मे निवास कीजिए।
॥दोहा॥
पवन तनय संकट हरन,मंगल मूरति रुप।
राम लखन सीता सहित,हृदय बसहु सुरभुप॥
अर्थ - हे संकट मोचन पवन कुमार!आप आनन्द मंगलो के स्वरुप है।हे देवराज! आप श्री राम,सीता जी और लक्ष्मण सहित मेरे हृदय मे निवास कीजिए।

----------


## usha chauhan

बहोत हे सुन्दर विवरण दिया हे आपने **




बहोत हे सुन्दर विवरण दिया हे आपने **



बहोत हे सुंदर विवरण दिया हे आपने

----------


## sultania

> बहोत हे सुन्दर विवरण दिया हे आपने **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> बहोत हे सुन्दर विवरण दिया हे आपने **
> 
> 
> 
> बहोत हे सुंदर विवरण दिया हे आपने


धन्यवाद ....

रमन भाई का इस अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद 

बहन जी, आप रमन भाई के इस सूत्र मैं जा के उनके सुविचारों को देखो, आपका मन जरूर बदलेगा 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927

----------


## Badtameez

सुन्दरतम वर्णन !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Badtameez

जय बजरंग बली!!!!

----------


## shakti36

जय बजरंग बली / जय श्री राम

----------


## sultania

शंकर सुवन केसरी नंदन,तेज प्रताप महा जग वंदन

----------


## sunitasa

हाय बहिना तुम कैसी हो. अब मई हिंदी में लिखना सीख गयी हु. तुम ऑनलाइन कब आओगी बताओ मुझे. मई ये नहीं कह रही हु की तुम्हे धार्मिक बाते ज्ञात नहीं है, मैतो आपको वैष्णो देवी का जन्म के बारे में बता रही थी . आप तो इओसे भी उल्टा ले गयी.  बहिना आपको क्या बाते पसंद है क्या नहीं ये मुझे बता दो please हाय बहिना तुम कैसी हो. अब मई हिंदी में लिखना सीख गयी हु. तुम ऑनलाइन कब आओगी बताओ मुझे. मई ये नहीं कह रही हु की तुम्हे धार्मिक बाते ज्ञात नहीं है, मैतो आपको वैष्णो देवी का जन्म के बारे में बता रही थी . आप तो इओसे भी उल्टा ले गयी.  बहिना आपको क्या बाते पसंद है क्या नहीं ये मुझे बता दो please

----------


## sunitasa

शंकर सुवन केसरी नंदन /तेज़ प्रताप महा जग वंदन/     शंकर सुवन का अभिप्राय है इसके पीछे १ कथा है  जब भगवान विष्णु ने भस्मासुर का वध किया था तब श्री विष्णु भगवन ने मोहिनी रूप धारण किया था/ १ दिन भगवन शंकर जी ने भगवन विष्णु से कहा की मरज आपने जो मोहिनी रूप किया मैंने उस रूप का दर्शन नहीं किया/ भगवन विष्णु बोले- हे महादेव जी यदि तुम मेरे मोहिनी रूप के दर्शन करते तो तुम भी मोह में फंस जाते/ शंकरजी बोले विष्णु जी में ब्रम्ह हु में मोह में नहीं पद सकता/ विष्णु भगवन ने देखा की महादेव जी को भी गर्व  हो गया है/कुछ दूर जाने पर भगवन विष्णु ने मोहिनी रूप धारण किया शंकर जी मोहिनी रूप को देखकर मोहित हो गए/वो विष्णु भगवन के पीछे भागने लगे/ विष्णु जी बोले  हे भोले बेबे में विष्णु हु पर भोले बाबा तो कामातुर हो गए / शास्त्रों में लिखा है की वही शंकर भगवन का अंश निकल गया जिसे खुद विष्णु भगवन ने अपने हाथ में लेकर वशिस्थ मुनि को दे दिया /वशिस्थ जी ने माता अंजनी को कहा की हे पुत्री तुम्हे में दिक्छ देता हु / एंड मंत्रो के साथ उस अंश में फूंक मर दी वो अंश माता अंजनी के कण से होकर उनके गर्भ में चला गया जिस से हनुमान जी की उतात्ति हुई/ पवन देव से अंजनी माता का गंधर्व विवाह हुआ इसलिए कहा है की शंकर सुवन केसरी नंदन

----------


## shaktiman96

जय बजरंग बलि की / सियापति राम चन्द्र की जाई

----------


## Raman46

> शंकर सुवन केसरी नंदन,तेज प्रताप महा जग वंदन





> शंकर सुवन केसरी नंदन /तेज़ प्रताप महा जग वंदन/     शंकर सुवन का अभिप्राय है इसके पीछे १ कथा है  जब भगवान विष्णु ने भस्मासुर का वध किया था तब श्री विष्णु भगवन ने मोहिनी रूप धारण किया था/ १ दिन भगवन शंकर जी ने भगवन विष्णु से कहा की मरज आपने जो मोहिनी रूप किया मैंने उस रूप का दर्शन नहीं किया/ भगवन विष्णु बोले- हे महादेव जी यदि तुम मेरे मोहिनी रूप के दर्शन करते तो तुम भी मोह में फंस जाते/ शंकरजी बोले विष्णु जी में ब्रम्ह हु में मोह में नहीं पद सकता/ विष्णु भगवन ने देखा की महादेव जी को भी गर्व  हो गया है/कुछ दूर जाने पर भगवन विष्णु ने मोहिनी रूप धारण किया शंकर जी मोहिनी रूप को देखकर मोहित हो गए/वो विष्णु भगवन के पीछे भागने लगे/ विष्णु जी बोले  हे भोले बेबे में विष्णु हु पर भोले बाबा तो कामातुर हो गए / शास्त्रों में लिखा है की वही शंकर भगवन का अंश निकल गया जिसे खुद विष्णु भगवन ने अपने हाथ में लेकर वशिस्थ मुनि को दे दिया /वशिस्थ जी ने माता अंजनी को कहा की हे पुत्री तुम्हे में दिक्छ देता हु / एंड मंत्रो के साथ उस अंश में फूंक मर दी वो अंश माता अंजनी के कण से होकर उनके गर्भ में चला गया जिस से हनुमान जी की उतात्ति हुई/ पवन देव से अंजनी माता का गंधर्व विवाह हुआ इसलिए कहा है की शंकर सुवन केसरी नंदन





> जय बजरंग बलि की / सियापति राम चन्द्र की जाई


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय हर हर महादेव

----------


## Badtameez

रमन जी भाई!
जय हनुमान जी की!

----------


## Raman46

> रमन जी भाई!
> जय हनुमान जी की!


अपने ही  देश में गंगा बहती है कवि सौरभ जी 
एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय हर हर महादेव

----------


## sunitasa

एसा तो नहीं सुनने में आया हा ये बात हे की तुलसीदास जी जब शोच से निवृत होकर आते थे तो झो जल बचता था उसे १ पेड़ की जड़ में डालते थे! उस पेड़ की जड़ में १ प्रेत रहता था ! १ दिन वो प्रेत प्रगट हो गया एंड तुलसीदास जी से कहने लगाकि में प्रेत हु इस पेड़ की जड़ में रहता हु आपने मेरे उपर अशुद्ध जल डाला तो में प्रसन्न हो गया हु ! आप मुझसे वरदान मांगो! तुलसीदास जी ने कहा की यदि तुम मुझपर प्रसन्न हो तो मुझे श्री राम के दर्शन करा दो! वो प्रेत बोला की ये मेरे वश की बात नहीं हे! पर में उपाय बता देता हु!


> *aisa कहा जाता है की "tulsidas के दोस्तों ने तुलसी दस से यु ही कहा के पास के गाव के मंदिर में भूत रहता है, पर तुलसीदस जी इस बात को मन ने को तैयार नहीं हुए और अपने दोस्तों से शर्त लगा बैठे की मै उस मंदिर में रात में जाऊंगा. शर्त के कारन तुसलीदास जी मंदिर में जाने के लिए रात में चल तो दिए, पर रस्ते में उन्हें डर लगा. इस पे नारद मुनि ने उन्हें हनुमान चालीसा की रचना करने को कहा और इस प्रकार हनुमान चालीसा की रचना हुई.
> और दोस्तों, जब भी डर लगे, मन अशांत हो या किसी भी प्रकार की समस्या हो हनुमान चालीसा को पढ़े, मन तुरंत शांत हो जाता है और डर भी दूर हो जाता है.
> 
> जय श्री राम.
> बजरंग बलि की जय.
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय.
> *

----------


## sunitasa

प्रेत ने बताया की जहा तुम रामकथा सुनने जाते हो वह पर १ दीं हीन  फटेहाल बीमार सा व्यक्ति अत हे ! वो सबसे पहले आता हे एंड सब के बाद जाता हे वो श्री हनुमानजी ही हे! आप उनके चरण पकड लो वो श्री रामजी के दर्शन करा देंगे! तब श्री हनुमान जी से तुलसीदास जी की भेट हुई!

----------


## Raman46

*एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय हर हर महादेव*

----------


## Shri Vijay

ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll
                                                            ll जय श्री राम ll
                                                     श्री हनुमानजी के बारह नाम 
१.) श्री हनुमान
२.) श्री अंजनी सुनूँ 
३.) श्री वायु पुत्र 
४.) श्री महाबल 
५.) श्री रामेष्ट 
 ६.) श्री फाल्गुन सख 
७.) श्री पिंगाक्ष 
८.) श्री अमित विक्रम 
९.) श्री उदधि क्रमण
१०.) श्री सीता शोक विनाशन 
११.) श्री लक्ष्मण प्राण दाता
१२.) श्री दस ग्रीव दर्पहा

----------


## Raman46

> ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll
>                                                             ll जय श्री राम ll
>                                                      श्री हनुमानजी के बारह नाम 
> १.) श्री हनुमान
> २.) श्री अंजनी सुनूँ 
> ३.) श्री वायु पुत्र 
> ४.) श्री महाबल 
> ५.) श्री रामेष्ट 
> ६.) श्री फल्गुन सख 
> ...


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय हर हर महादेव

----------


## Shri Vijay

ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll
                                                            ll जय श्री राम ll
                                         उपरोक्त श्री हनुमानजी के बारह नामो की महिमा 
* प्रात: काल सोकर उठते ही बिस्तर पर ही इन बारह नामों को ११बार जपने वाला व्यक्ति दीर्घायु होता हें l
* नित्य नियम के समय नामस्मरण करने से ईष्ट की प्राप्ति होती हें l
* नित्य दोपहर विजय महूर्त (१२ बजकर ३९ मिनट ) में नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति लक्ष्मीवान होता हें l
* नित्य संध्याकाल में नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति परिवरिक सुखों से तृप्त होता हें l  
* नित्य रात्रि को सोते समय नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति शत्रुजित होता हें l
* नित्य निरंतर नामस्मरण करने वाले व्यक्ति की श्री हनुमानजी दसो दिशाओ से रक्षा करते हें , सुख समृधि की प्राप्ति होती हें l

----------


## Raman46

> ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll           ll श्री राम ll
>                                                             ll जय श्री राम ll
>                                          उपरोक्त श्री हनुमानजी के बारह नामो की महिमा 
> * प्रात: काल सोकर उठते ही बिस्तर पर ही इन बारह नामों को ११बार जपने वाला व्यक्ति दीर्घायु होता हें l
> * नित्य नियम के समय नामस्मरण करने से ईष्ट की प्राप्ति होती हें l
> * नित्य दोपहर विजय महूर्त (१२ बजकर ३९ मिनट ) में नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति लक्ष्मीवान होता हें l
> * नित्य संध्याकाल में नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति परिवरिक सुखों से तृप्त होता हें l  
> * नित्य रात्रि को सोते समय नामस्मरण करने से व्यक्ति शत्रुजित होता हें l
> * नित्य निरंतर नामस्मरण करने वाले व्यक्ति की श्री हनुमानजी दसो दिशाओ से रक्षा करते हें , सुख समृधि की प्राप्ति होती हें l


प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन हनुमान की जय

----------


## Shri Vijay

जय जय राम ,जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम, 
 जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर, जय कपिश तिहु लोक उजागर, राम दूत अतुलित बल धामाँ, अंजनिपुत्र पवन सूत नामा ll 

 आदरणीय मित्र श्री रमण जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l कृपया सूत्र को आगे गति प्रदान करे l

----------


## sushilnkt

जय जय राम ,जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम,

----------


## Raman46

> जय जय राम ,जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम, 
>  जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर, जय कपिश तिहु लोक उजागर, राम दूत अतुलित बल धामाँ, अंजनिपुत्र पवन सूत नामा ll 
> 
>  आदरणीय मित्र श्री रमण जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l कृपया सूत्र को आगे गति प्रदान करे l





> जय जय राम ,जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम,


*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय/ हर हर महादेव /सियापति राम चन्द्र जी जय*

----------


## Shri Vijay

ll हरी ॐ ll
 कई प्रकार के कष्टों से मुक्तिदाता मंत्र :-
 ॐ नम: वज्र का कोठा l जिसमे पिंड हमारा पेठा ll
 इश्वर कुंजी l ब्रह्म का ताला ll
 मेरे आठों याम का यती l हनुमंत रखवाला ll

 नित्य नियम पूर्वक ११ बार करे l

----------


## vickky681

जय बजरंग बली

----------


## vickky681

जय बजरंग बली

----------


## Raman46

> जय बजरंग बली


*प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

*मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगम
जितेन्द्रियं बुधिमताम वरिष्टतम
वातमाजम वानरयूथमुख्यम
श्री रामदूतं शरणम प्रपद्ये
बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Kamal Ji

hanumancarrying-ram-and-laxman.jpg (92.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

durga-with-hanuman.jpg (100.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

hanuman-wallpapers-free.jpg (93.2 KB)

----------


## RUDHR.

जय बजरंग बलि की जय 

श्री राम ... जय राम जय राम राम

----------


## RUDHR.

पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय 

अजनी के लाल की जय

----------


## Raman46

> durga-with-hanuman.jpg (100.7 KB)





> hanuman-wallpapers-free.jpg (93.2 KB)





> पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय 
> 
> अजनी के लाल की जय



*प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की की जय*

----------


## Kamal Ji

hanuman-ji.jpg (81.9 KB)

----------


## sushilnkt

प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की की जय

----------


## Raman46

> प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की की जय


*जय  श्री  राम / जय बजरंग बली की *

----------


## adityaa

> *जय  श्री  राम / जय बजरंग बली की *



*सियावर रामचंद्र की जय 
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

> *सियावर रामचंद्र की जय 
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय*


*
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की  जय*

----------


## Raman46

*प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की  जय*

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम जी की।

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम जी की।


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Raman46

> *प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की  जय*


प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की  जय

----------


## usha chauhan

जय श्री राम जय हनुमान

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम जय हनुमान


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## aman009

पवन तनय संकट हरन,मंगल मूरति रुप।
राम लखन सीता सहित,हृदय बसहु सुरभुप॥

----------


## Raman46

> पवन तनय संकट हरन,मंगल मूरति रुप।
> राम लखन सीता सहित,हृदय बसहु सुरभुप॥


_प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की  जय_

----------


## Raman46

पवन तनय संकट हरन,मंगल मूरति रुप।
राम लखन सीता सहित,हृदय बसहु सुरभुप॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो बजरंगबली।।।

----------


## Raman46

> जय हो बजरंगबली।।।


*प्रेम  से  बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय / जय श्री राम *

----------


## VINODBISHT

बजरंग बलि हनुमान झती की जय

----------


## Raman46

> बजरंग बलि हनुमान जी   की जय


*प्रेम  से  बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय*

----------


## adityaa

पवनपुत्र हनुमान की जय 
महाबली की जय

----------


## Raman46

> पवनपुत्र हनुमान की जय 
> महाबली की जय


*प्रेम  से  बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन सूत हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

> hanumancarrying-ram-and-laxman.jpg (92.9 KB)





> durga-with-hanuman.jpg (100.7 KB)





> hanuman-wallpapers-free.jpg (93.2 KB)


*एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय हर हर महादेव*

----------


## shakti36

> पवन तनय संकट हरन,मंगल मूरति रुप।
> राम लखन सीता सहित,हृदय बसहु सुरभुप॥



जय बजरंग बली  की / तोड़े दे सब की कची कलि

----------


## aman009

जय  बीर हनुमान जय सिया राम

----------


## pinki009

> जय  बीर हनुमान जय सिया राम


मंगल  भवन अमंगल हारी द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर बिहारी

----------


## shaktiman96

> मंगल  भवन अमंगल हारी द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर बिहारी


_जय  बजरंग बली / हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

> जय बजरंग बली  की / तोड़े दे सब की कची कलि





> जय  बीर हनुमान जय सिया राम





> मंगल  भवन अमंगल हारी द्रवहूँ सो दशरथ अजिर बिहारी





> _जय  बजरंग बली / हर हर महादेव_


*शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

जय बजरंग बली  की / तोड़े दे दुश्मन की कलि

----------


## Badtameez

जय हनुमान जी की !!!!!

----------


## pinki009

:bell:.......................

----------


## Raman46

> जय हनुमान जी की !!!!!





> :bell:.......................


*जय बरंग बलि की 
जय श्री राम / जय जय राम*

----------


## aman009

> :bell:.......................


जय श्री राम / जय हनुमान

----------


## Raman46

> जय श्री राम / जय हनुमान


*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /  जय श्री राम*

----------


## lalji1964

शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय

----------


## Raman46

> शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय


*स्वागत  है  प्रिये  मित्र लाल जी भाई / बढ़े दिनों के बाद दिखाई दिए दोस्त / जय आरी राम / जय बजरंग  बलि  *

----------


## Raman46

*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /  जय श्री राम*

----------


## aman009

_जय बजरंग बलि की_

----------


## Badtameez

> _जय बजरंग बलि की_


जय हो महाबली बजरंगबली!!!!

----------


## pinki009

:bell::bell:.......................

----------


## Raman46

> _जय बजरंग बलि की_





> जय हो महाबली बजरंगबली!!!!





> :bell::bell:.......................


*शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय / जय श्री राम / आप सबका स्वागत है *

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र

----------


## Raman46

> अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र


*हनुमान जी ने आप क लिय प्रसाद भी भेजे है ग्रहण करें देव बाबू*

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र ....in box to khali karo yaar

----------


## Raman46

> अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र ....in box to khali karo yaar


*जय  श्री राम .....अब आप के ही मुताबिक है दोस्त देव बाबु*

----------


## shaktiman96

> जय श्री राम / जय हनुमान


जय बररंग बली की जय जय सिया राम

----------


## shaktiman96

> जय श्री राम / जय हनुमान


_हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम_

----------


## Raman46

> अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र ....in box to khali karo yaar





> जय बररंग बली की जय जय सिया राम


*प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव*

----------


## Raman46

> _जय बजरंग बलि की_





> जय हो महाबली बजरंगबली!!!!





> :bell::bell:.......................





> अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र





> अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र ....in box to khali karo yaar


*बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय /  जय श्री राम*

----------


## shakti36

> *बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / जय श्री राम*


_जय बजरंग बलि की_

----------


## shakti36

_जय बजरंग बलि की_

----------


## Raman46

> _जय बजरंग बलि की_


*स्वागत है आप शक्ति जी मित्र / 
पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## shakti36

> *स्वागत है आप शक्ति जी मित्र / 
> पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*


_जय बजरंग बलि की_

----------


## aman009

> _जय बजरंग बलि की_


_शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय_

----------


## Raman46

> _शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय_


*स्वागत है आप दोस्त / जय बजरंग बलि*

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो बजरंग बली-
.
.
. 
आज मंगलवार है दिन है आपका।
कीजिए नाश प्रभु मन के पाप का।।

----------


## abcl42

bolo Hanumaan lalla ki jai,   Pawan sut Hanumaan ki jai

----------


## Raman46

> जय हो बजरंग बली-
> .
> .
> . 
> आज मंगलवार है दिन है आपका।
> कीजिए नाश प्रभु मन के पाप का।।





> बोलो   हनुमान   लल्ला   की  जय ,   पवन  सूत  हनुमान  की  जय


*जय श्री राम जय बजरंग  बली की*

----------


## adityaa

श्री भद्रा मारुती 
यहाँ मारुतिजी सोये थे

----------


## satyendra85

पवन पुत्र को जब किसी ने सिक्छा नहीं दी तो वो सूर्य देव के पास गए . सूर्य  देव ने पिछली बात यद् करते हुए  हनुमान जी को कहा की हे हनुमान  मेरा कम  है चलते रहना क्या तुम मेरे साथ चलते चलते सिक्छा ग्रहण कर लोगे? हनुमान जी  ने हा कह दी तो सूर्य देव ने कहा की शिष्य का मुह गुरु के मुह की तरफ होना  चाहिए  तब हनुमान जी सूर्य देव के आगे उलटे चलने लगे इसी लिए कहा है की  भानु सो पधान गए पवनसुत उलटे पैर चलकर भी शिक्छा पाए है !

----------


## Raman46

> _शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय_





> जय हो बजरंग बली-
> .
> .
> . 
> आज मंगलवार है दिन है आपका।
> कीजिए नाश प्रभु मन के पाप का।।





> bolo Hanumaan lalla ki jai,   Pawan sut Hanumaan ki jai





> पवन पुत्र को जब किसी ने सिक्छा नहीं दी तो वो सूर्य देव के पास गए . सूर्य  देव ने पिछली बात यद् करते हुए  हनुमान जी को कहा की हे हनुमान  मेरा कम  है चलते रहना क्या तुम मेरे साथ चलते चलते सिक्छा ग्रहण कर लोगे? हनुमान जी  ने हा कह दी तो सूर्य देव ने कहा की शिष्य का मुह गुरु के मुह की तरफ होना  चाहिए  तब हनुमान जी सूर्य देव के आगे उलटे चलने लगे इसी लिए कहा है की  भानु सो पधान गए पवनसुत उलटे पैर चलकर भी शिक्छा पाए है !





> श्री भद्रा मारुती 
> यहाँ मारुतिजी सोये थे


*बोलो पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय / जय मारुती नंदन की जय *

----------


## Raman46

*जय श्री राम .जय श्री राम ,जय श्री राम 
पवन पुत्र हुनमान की जय*

----------


## Badtameez

हनुमान लला की जय हो!

----------


## Raman46

> हनुमान लला की जय हो!


एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## shakti36

> :bell:.......................


_जय  बजरंग बली / हर हर महादेव_

----------


## Raman46

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र की जाय
जय हनुमान जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय
जय बजरंगबली जी की 
हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम

----------


## aman009

जय  बजरंग बलि की / हर हर महादेव

----------


## lalji1964

शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय

----------


## Shri Vijay

हर हर महादेव , सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय, पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय

----------


## great_brother

*:speaker::bell:* *सियावर रामचंद्रजी की जय|
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय||*
* G.B.
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम
सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय
प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय
जय बजरंगबली जी की

----------


## lalji1964

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो ..........................  शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय  !

----------


## lalji1964

एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय

----------


## Crimnal

पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय

----------


## Shri Vijay

हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम
 सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय
 प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय
 जय बजरंगबली जी की

----------


## Raman46

*हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम
 सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय
 प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय
 जय बजरंगबली  की 						*

----------


## Raman46

*जय श्री राम / हर हर महादेव /
प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय*

----------


## Raman46

> एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय





> पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय





> हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम
>  सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय
>  प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय
>  जय बजरंगबली जी की

----------


## Shri Vijay

*सभी को बधाई हो धर्म विभाग को मोडरेसन से मुक्त किया जा चुका है .............परंतु इस विभाग मे प्रविस्टी करने के लिए कम से कम 500 प्रविस्टी अन्य बिभाग मे करनी होगी ताकि कोई नवागत भूलवश या नौसीखिएपन से आपत्ति जनक प्रविस्टी करने से बचे और बिभाग की गरिमा बनी रहे, यह तो प्रभु राम जी की कृपा है, जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम, हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम, सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय,
 प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय,
 जय बजरंगबली जी की,*

----------


## aman009

> *सभी को बधाई हो धर्म विभाग को मोडरेसन से मुक्त किया जा चुका है .............परंतु इस विभाग मे प्रविस्टी करने के लिए कम से कम 500 प्रविस्टी अन्य बिभाग मे करनी होगी ताकि कोई नवागत भूलवश या नौसीखिएपन से आपत्ति जनक प्रविस्टी करने से बचे और बिभाग की गरिमा बनी रहे, यह तो प्रभु राम जी की कृपा है, जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम, हर हर महादेव / जय श्री राम, सियापति श्री रामचन्द्र जी की जय,
>  प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय,
>  जय बजरंगबली जी की,*


*प्रेम से बोलो पवन पुत्र शंकट मोचन वीर हनुमान जी की जय /*

----------


## amol05

:speaker:

:bell: *पंचमुखी रुद्रावतार बजरंगबली की जय .........*:bell:

:clap:

----------


## Raman46

> *जय बजरंग बली* 
> 
> श्री गुरु चरण सरोज रज, निज मन मुकुर सुधारि ।
> 
> बरनउं रघुबर विमल जसु, जो दायकु पल चारि ।।
> 
> बुद्घिहीन तनु जानिकै, सुमिरौं पवन-कुमार ।
> 
> बल बुद्घि विघा देहु मोहि, हरहु कलेश विकार ।।
> ...


*एक बार प्रेम से बोलो शंकट मोचन पवन पुत्र वीर हनुमान की जय*

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## satyendra85

hanuman bahuk !    by goswami tulasidaas ji

----------


## loolugupta

jai ho bajrang bali

----------

